# The 'events welsh peeps might be interested in' thread.



## Dic Penderyn (May 16, 2007)

following from this thread

I'm going to see 'Ghost Mice' and 'Gunrack?' in Le Pub tonight. DIY pünk rawk!


----------



## ddraig (May 16, 2007)

i knows not many (ie none) posters will be interested but thinking of going to Nas (US rapper) on *sunday *at the students union.
£20 tho!!


----------



## Dic Penderyn (May 16, 2007)

'Hip Hop is Dead' _biatch..._


----------



## lewislewis (May 16, 2007)

Dic Penderyn said:
			
		

> following from this thread
> 
> I'm going to see 'Ghost Mice' and 'Gunrack?' in Le Pub tonight. DIY pünk rawk!



Sounds cool actually !


----------



## fatnek (May 16, 2007)

went to see levellers last night! amazing...
and off to see the amazing TOOTIN SKA MOON tomorrow night in Barfly.


----------



## fatnek (May 16, 2007)

ALSO!! do you know about NO FIT STATE CIRCUS' amazing show IMMORTAL?

starts tonight and on til saturday, i highly recommend this one.

and on saturday theres Coldcut in the coalx. Nik Turner in howardian. Babyhead in meze. What to do?


----------



## Dic Penderyn (May 16, 2007)

fatnek said:
			
		

> and on saturday theres Coldcut in the coalx. Nik Turner in howardian. Babyhead in meze. What to do?



OKUPATIONAL HAZARD this weekend!!!!


----------



## ddraig (May 16, 2007)

Dic Penderyn said:
			
		

> OKUPATIONAL HAZARD this weekend!!!!


  not down here tho surely


----------



## zog (May 16, 2007)

and DIY in the welsh club on friday


----------



## Dic Penderyn (May 17, 2007)

ddraig said:
			
		

> not down here tho surely



nah, but Kilnaboy are playing, so I'm gonna go down with them like.


----------



## ddraig (May 17, 2007)

Dic Penderyn said:
			
		

> nah, but Kilnaboy are playing, so I'm gonna go down with them like.



cool fair play, enjoyo mun


----------



## Dic Penderyn (May 18, 2007)

There's only three professional rugby matches in Europe this weekend,  tomorrow it's Leicestervs Wasps for the Heineken Cup and Bath v Clemont for the Challenge Cup. Tonight at Rodney Parade it's *Newport Gwent Dragons Vs Rugby Calvisano for the 24th place in next seasons Heineken cup* (unless it gets scraped)

Come see Wales' Grand Slam winning Captain Michael Owen with Welsh internationals; Kevin Morgan, Ceri Sweeney, Ian (signed to the Opseys next season) Gough, and er... Luke Charteris!Former trainee pro-wrestler now USA international Paul Emerick,  Paul Ringer's son Jamie, lots of 'yoof'.. and whoever else isn't injured (Colin Charvis, Nathan Brew, Rhys Thomas, Peter Sidoli and Nic Fitisemanu)  or already fucked off to richer pastures (Gareth Cooper, Aled Brew). 

Against them the Italians who lost to the Ospreys twice this years captained by the man with the coolest hair in all of sport: Paul Griffen with fellow Italian internationals Andrea Scanavacca, Roland de Marigny, Matteo Praticheti, Alessandro Zanni and Maurizio Zaffiri.

I'm sure there'llbe plenty of space on the terraces....


----------



## fatnek (May 21, 2007)

bank holiday weekend:

thursday:  poncho comedy club anniversary at model inn.
friday:      ?
sunday:  meltdown with loads bands including Naughty and Watermelon in Clwb Ifor
and      Flukey Fest in callaghans with 10 bands.....
and   derrick carter in (um...) liquid.

x


----------



## Dic Penderyn (May 21, 2007)

Next saturday night is all about The Down & Outs, the Arteries, A Kid Called Power & more at yet another free gig at Le Pub.


----------



## garethd (May 23, 2007)

ddraig said:
			
		

> i knows not many (ie none) posters will be interested but thinking of going to Nas (US rapper) on *sunday *at the students union.
> £20 tho!!


yeah, this was a decent show.

reggae wise this weekend is 
Fri - stress free fridays @MonChinos 
sat - Crystal clear studio @cotton club 
sun - revival sessions @Elite fitness club (on broadway)
mon - reggae alldayer @redrooms


----------



## Dic Penderyn (May 23, 2007)

Eddie & The Hot Rods  (I though they were dead!) are playing TJs on friday. 

What is the point of crap old bands like this reforming? they're playing with Foreign Legion (remember them?) and Rejected (who are great!)


----------



## zog (May 23, 2007)

ddraig said:
			
		

> i knows not many (ie none) posters will be interested but thinking of going to Nas (US rapper) on *sunday *at the students union.
> £20 tho!!




My girlfriends son was given a free ticket - his sort of thing as well, but he couldn't find the students union!

20 years in Cardiff, brought up in Grange and he don't seem to know what Cardiff is like beyond the Docks or town.


----------



## zog (May 23, 2007)

DJ Die vs high contrast some thursday in mid june down the welsh club - school night though.

some new house/electro night on sat 2th june- i think, down the model inn, which I'm likely to go to. cant remember the name of the night or the DJ's but one of them's called Dave if that helps.

and one of them industrial circus nights down the riverbank hotel /tafod 1st june. don't know how busy these are though and you daren't move the chairs.


----------



## fatnek (May 25, 2007)

i believe shy fx are coming to cardiff in june, not sure what date...
and the physicists are playing club love one saturday in june too.


----------



## ddraig (May 25, 2007)

fatnek said:
			
		

> i believe shy fx are coming to cardiff in june, not sure what date...
> and the physicists are playing club love one saturday in june too.


cheers for that, couple of physicists fans round them parts. 
shy fx is a one man dude btw


----------



## zog (May 27, 2007)

marky over in the monkey bar in Swansea tonight and ratpack over there on the 6th July


----------



## fatnek (Jun 12, 2007)

The Legendary Shy Fx, Dead Residents (live) Optimas Prime & Kovas, 

Mc Mello D 

Thursday 14th June 2007 Monchino's Nightclub Opposite Cardiff International Arena


----------



## ddraig (Jun 12, 2007)

ohoh
saw somewhere that nicky BM, Baron and someone else are at FatCat this thurs n all!
splitting the dnb crowd 
although that one is a tenner and monchino's is £6


----------



## ddraig (Jun 12, 2007)

and high contrast and die are doing clwb on thurs!

so that's 3 dnb nights on the same night


----------



## garethd (Jun 13, 2007)

3 dnb events on the same nite is stupid.....

i bet the welsh club will be rammed anyway, its normally one in one out by 11.
monchinos is too big for this night and i cant see it going off in fat cats


----------



## fatnek (Jun 18, 2007)

BATTLES are coming to cardiff on AUGUST 20th.... to the Point. cant wait for this one.


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Jul 2, 2007)

Saturday:

2pm @ Temple of Peace, Cathays Park, Cardiff
St Athan Military Academy and its place in a Sustainable Wales
interested parties are invited to a discussion on the implications of such an academy for peace and justice in Wales. The meeting should last 2 hours maximum and refreshments will be available.

5pm @ The PAD 118 Clifton Street, Cardiff
An information meeting on a welsh Indymedia. followed by training on how to take part in the creation and maintenance of IMC-Wales. Help develop an alternative media for Wales. refreshments will be available. Join the list for more info: 
http://lists.indymedia.org/mailman/listinfo/imc-wales

damn late @ TJs, Newport 
UK SUBS & FOREIGN LEGION. punk rock. £8. beer for sale. 


Sunday:

AM @ somewhere special
For more technical training following on from yesterday's IMC meeting.

Noon onwards @ The PAD Clifton Street
Vegan Fry-up, zapatista coffee, organic fairtrade tea, & revoltionary banter. Plus free shop, libary and all the other usual social centre stuff.


----------



## fatnek (Jul 3, 2007)

Dic Penderyn said:
			
		

> organic fairtrade tea, & revoltionary banter.



i'll be there with fucking bells on!!!


----------



## garethd (Jul 4, 2007)

Roots reggae nite 'RUBaDUB' this thurs 5th july @ Glo bar


----------



## fatnek (Jul 5, 2007)

Dub Pistols with Terry Hall!!!!   this friday 6th july at Q BAR in cardiff....

allnighter with 4 support bands and a second room playing mainly drum n bass and breaks.

its only 8 quid a ticket and 10 on the door.


----------



## zog (Jul 10, 2007)

thursday 16th Aug - Skream down the buffalo. 

tempted , even for a weeknight.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jul 11, 2007)

Mark Lanegan and Isobell Campbell at the Point, Wed 1 Aug.

I'm sort of hot for Mark, and I've got my ticket clutched in my sweaty little hand.

http://www.thepointcardiffbay.com/gigdetail.php?id=393


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Jul 11, 2007)

Da Capo & The Viva Knievils in the riverside tavern tonight. 

Newport: the home of free punk gigs


----------



## fatnek (Jul 14, 2007)

dub pistols review here:

http://www.mankypasty.blogspot.com


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 14, 2007)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Mark Lanegan and Isobell Campbell at the Point, Wed 1 Aug.
> 
> I'm sort of hot for Mark, and I've got my ticket clutched in my sweaty little hand.
> 
> http://www.thepointcardiffbay.com/gigdetail.php?id=393



Ohh I like them. Might go to that if I can  
Ty


----------



## fatnek (Jul 17, 2007)

The hold steady in the point on the 25th aug?


----------



## ddraig (Jul 18, 2007)

zog said:
			
		

> thursday 16th Aug - Skream down the buffalo.
> 
> tempted , even for a weeknight.


bollocks, thought it was tomorrow and was looking at his site and buffalo's getting all confused   <twit at self> nearly texted ya zog, shouldv'e just cheked here init...


----------



## fatnek (Jul 24, 2007)

I Believe Utah Saints Are Coming To Cardiff!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zog (Jul 24, 2007)

terry francis down the welsh club on the 3rd for a cool house night

and a skillz down there a week or two after at sumo


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Jul 25, 2007)

*Camp For Climate Action Meeting: Cardiff, Sun 28th July, 3pm*

Do you live in Cardiff or South Wales? Are you worried about climate change?
Are you interested in going to the Camp for Climate Action this August? Or do you just want to find out more about the Climate Camp?

 Then come to an open meeting at the PAD Social Centre, 118 Clifton St, Adamsdown at 3pm on Sunday 28th July.

 The meeting will involve:
* Finding out about the experiences of people who went to the first climate camp near Drax coal-burning power station last year
* Info sharing with folks who've been involved with planning this year's camp
* Planning transport for those who want to travel together to the camp from South Wales
 All welcome! Bring your friends!

PS: Feel free to turn up earlier and experience the legendary PAD vegan fry-up (11am-3pm) where you can pig out on delicious food and fair-trade Zapatista coffee, listen to great live music, and meet some lovely people.

 ----------------
The Camp for Climate Action 2007 Tuesday 14th August to Tuesday 21st August Eight days of low-impact living, debates, learning skills, and high-impact direct action tackling the root causes of climate change. Why?

  The science is clear - we have 10 years to save the world from catastrophic climate change. We must act now to take action against the worst polluters and create real sustainable futures. The fate of life itself for generations to come is in our hands. The time to act is now.
    Aims of the Camp for Climate Action It's easy to feel overwhelmed by the problem of climate change. It's easy to feel that we can't make a difference. Our aim is overcome feelings of isolation and helplessness by bringing people together to create a community of resistance. We hope the camp inspires people to take action, share ideas and beyond the camp, make a start in their own localities and spheres of interest. The camp will... 
    Be a place where we explore grassroots solutions to climate change through workshops, skill-sharing, education, debate and entertainment. The camp will also bring together people already campaigning on this and related issues.
    Take direct action against the root causes of climate change. Yes we need to change light bulbs and stop flying to Spain for the weekend, but we also need to act collectively. This is the only way to stop the actions of those vested interests that watch the planet burn while counting the money they make from the fire.
   Demonstrate and live the alternatives by bringing diverse groups and individuals together to live in an ecologically sustainable, cooperative way. The camp will aim to be as carbon neutral as possible and all energy, except perhaps gas for cooking, will come from renewable sources.
   Be a space for celebration, for kids and families, a place to socialise with friends old and new. Western civilisation has tried to answer the eternal question of what it is to be human by surrounding itself in a cocoon of objects, an endless stream of meaningless stuff. This is a chance to show the opposite, that less can be so much more.


More info at: http://www.climatecamp.org.uk/


----------



## zog (Jul 25, 2007)

> Are you interested in going to the Camp for Climate Action this August?



will the weather be good for camping?


----------



## ddraig (Jul 26, 2007)

*this looks interrrresting - friday and sat 27/28 july - tomorrow!*

http://www.cardiff-festival.com/ciss_e1.htm







> WOW on the Waterfront -
> Open-Air Shows with a difference
> Friday 27– Saturday 28 July 2007
> Roald Dahl Plass, Cardiff Bay
> ...


http://www.plasticiensvolants.com/
they are doing the 'pearl' show tomorrow/sat


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jul 26, 2007)

French pearl necklaces?? I'm so fuckin there!


----------



## llantwit (Jul 31, 2007)

/\ what was it like?


----------



## ddraig (Jul 31, 2007)

which one?
the french balloon one was tres  
i would post pics but my camera died trying to take the first one!

good pic in the echo yesterday (for a change) of one of the creatures against the WMC and some red flares.
was a perfect setting and night for it on friday, fair do's to Cardiff events, again!


----------



## Gromit (Aug 3, 2007)

Wonderbrass grace Dempseys with their presence tonight warming up for Brecon jazz next weekend. They are always one of the highlights of Brecon Jazz.

starts at 9ish!

only £3-£5

visit www.myspace.com/wonderbrasswales or www.wonderbrass.org.uk for more details!


----------



## zog (Aug 3, 2007)

is soul II soul tonight?


----------



## Col_Buendia (Aug 4, 2007)

Yeah, and they were pretty lame. And the sound system seemed to be having major hiccups. The main amplification kept dropping out. Trust Cardiff to screw up something simple like plugging in an amp rack and a stack 

Hope Jimmy Cliff is a bit more inspiring tonight.


----------



## fatnek (Aug 4, 2007)

what time is jimmy on??????


----------



## ddraig (Aug 4, 2007)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Yeah, and they were pretty lame. And the sound system seemed to be having major hiccups. The main amplification kept dropping out. Trust Cardiff to screw up something simple like plugging in an amp rack and a stack
> 
> Hope Jimmy Cliff is a bit more inspiring tonight.



they woz no lame! they woz good and fuckin professional considering the sound issues. i may have words if it happens again tonight


----------



## ddraig (Aug 4, 2007)

fatnek said:
			
		

> what time is jimmy on??????


9pm iirc


----------



## treelover (Aug 4, 2007)

Do people know about this(see other thread as well)


 EL SUEÑO EXISTE: Welsh/Latin American Cultural Festival:
Anyone know about/going to this, I am, first festival for many years, last one Green Gathering.Its in Machynlleth, Powys, Friday 10th, Saturday 11th and Sunday 12th August.It is a celebration of latin american culture, politics, passions, etc, and is inspired by the great Chilean songwriter and poet: Victor Jara. No big names, but plenty of L/A musicians. poets, writers, and even Seize The Day, there is also debtes, talks centered around the CAT , etc.


apparently the UK L/A disapora will be there in numbers, sounds good
its only 25.00 as well


http://www.elsuenoexiste.com/esefestival07.html


----------



## Biffo (Aug 5, 2007)

ddraig said:
			
		

> they woz no lame! they woz good and fuckin professional considering the sound issues. i may have words if it happens again tonight



Was not too great overall. Not sure who the blame lies with. Will pop down Sunday evening for a browse.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Aug 6, 2007)

ddraig said:
			
		

> they woz no lame! they woz good and fuckin professional considering the sound issues. i may have words if it happens again tonight



Catch a grip! They were dull as 15yr old dishwater!! And if "professional" means putting on a tight show - such as most Butlins performers can manage - then give me am-dram any night of the week!


----------



## llantwit (Aug 7, 2007)

But you'd say something like that even if Technotronic and Snap were playing a free double-headliner in yer back garden with support from the Silver Bullet Band, Salt 'n' Pepper and S'Express. Loooooser------------>L. *

















*That was only half Irony. I have owned records by all of the above artists


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Aug 7, 2007)

llantwit said:
			
		

> I have owned records by all of the above artists



 *removes llantwit from xms card list*


----------



## llantwit (Aug 7, 2007)

"Owned" - as in past tense, if that makes any difference. I suspect it doesn't
Anyways. Xmas cards are bad for the envirumunt.


----------



## zog (Aug 7, 2007)

Noticed the Cardiacs are playing down the Welsh Club in a month or two.


----------



## fatnek (Aug 10, 2007)

METRO WEEKENDER saturday 25th august. with super furries and all that, special price of 25 a ticket if you pm me quick. x


----------



## ddraig (Aug 11, 2007)

they can't be selling well cos i can get £25 tickets from 2 different places as well


----------



## fatnek (Aug 13, 2007)

Where!?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 13, 2007)

work and SFA list


----------



## zog (Aug 13, 2007)

batucada basics at tafod 1st september


----------



## fatnek (Aug 13, 2007)

september 15th the big fat closing party at coal ex.


----------



## fatnek (Aug 16, 2007)

DREADZONE - full live band!!!!!! SEPTEMBER 7th 2007....... Q BAR.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 17, 2007)

nicky blackmarket (the grinning junglist)
fri 21st sept - q bar - junglised
http://www.junglised.com/
chase and status and some cardiff peeps and some of ukbass radio
 
anyone?


----------



## zog (Aug 17, 2007)

did ya go down skream last night?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 18, 2007)

nope mate


----------



## zog (Aug 18, 2007)

nightmare here. in the last 4 days the flat roof sprang a leak, the washing machine flooded the kitchen and I've had to rip all the lino up now the hot water boilers fucked. scared to leave the house in case the walls fall in.


----------



## fatnek (Aug 30, 2007)

jean jacques smoothie- dreadzone, kilnaboy and hornby pylons at q bar on 7th september


----------



## jannerboyuk (Sep 5, 2007)

A few regular happenings:
Science Cafe Wales http://www.techniquest.org/scw/index.php?section=events Last talk was on hypnosis. I think the next one is on particle accelarators good accessible to some complex sciency stuff

Think Club: http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=5449413893
First of fortnightly events is on tuesday 18th september 7.30pm city canteen mount stuart square cardiff bay to quote *"	
Hotel Antelope are launching Think Club this month.
It's a series of six events, aimed at bringing people from different fields together to explore ideas and enjoy stimulating conversation.
The events will be held once a fortnight, at the City Canteen - a very conducive venue which holds about 40-50 people. Provocations will come from guest speakers and then open out into group discussions, in a very informal way. We hope it will be both interesting and fun, a chance to meet new people and gain new insights and perspectives."*

Cardiff Bites every first sunday and monday of the month at dempseys castle street with a mixture of stand up, drama pieces and a bit o' music. The last one was pretty darn good and dempseys a bit run down but atmospheric venue. www.standupdrama.com

cheers


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Sep 6, 2007)

Benefit gig to support the cymru-imc-wales indymedia project to bring indy news to wales.  
Get involved.  be the media!

Cosmo feat. the Tooting Popular Front
(Bluegrass/Punk/Hip-Hop)

Imran
(MC & human beatboxer armed with guitar & loop pedal)

Lou Noble & the Red Silhouettes
(Acoustic/Jazz/Folk dudes  )  

DJ Tommy Tank & special guests: Will Kilnaboy, Leila D, Owen Bowlez, & more tbc!

*2 quid, only 1 quid before 8.30!*
8pm till 11.30  
Thursday 13th Sept 2007
Minsky's Showbar, Charles Street, Cardiff


----------



## zog (Sep 6, 2007)

batucada basics down Milgi's this sunday 3pm til 12-1ish.

probably won't make this one, but the last one we went to turned out to be one of the best nights/days out we've had in ages.


----------



## fatnek (Sep 12, 2007)

*Free Party*

THE COAL EXCHANGE CLOSING PARTY!!!!

FREE PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!

20k SOUNDSYSTEM

this saturday 15th september

4pm - 3am...

with 

APERTURE DJs
SICKNOTE
TEXAS RADIO BAND
INNERCITY PIRATES
STEADLER & WALDORF
CAKEHOLE PRESLEY
TATTSYRUP
TOP SHELF JAZZ
WHISTLING BISCUITS
BATACUDA BASICS
ELEPHANT FOOT
WHITE ROPE

TOMMY TANK
DAVE GROOVESLAVE

HOSTED BY NINJAH

*****

room 2 hosted by C-Y-N-T


----------



## fatnek (Sep 23, 2007)

*Stanton Warriors*

stanton warriors play Q BAR on the 5th october.


----------



## fatnek (Oct 19, 2007)

DREADZONE!!!

swansea : sin city : Thursday 25th October
narberth : quees hall : Friday 26th October
Shrewsbury : buttermarket : Saturday 24th November


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Oct 23, 2007)

Gagged! benefit gigs in Le Pub, Newport:

On Saturday 3rd it’s anarcho punks NO CHOICE, activist folk punk from KILNABOY , melodic hardcore from GUNRACK? plus GIVING CHASE from Philadelphia for only £3. 

On Tuesday 13th we’ve got Mexican D-Beat from ANTIMASTER, dark brooding crust from Italy/Portugal via London in GIVE UP ALL HOPE, Bristol anarcho-punks JESUS BRUISER & Valleys hardcore kids THREAT MANIFESTO all for £5.

On Friday 16th we’ve got Newport punx REJECTED, Newbridge punx PLINTH, Cardiff punx GUNRACK? & grungey new band DROP DEAD DARLIN all for £4.


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Oct 26, 2007)




----------



## DaiPunk (Oct 26, 2007)

fatnek said:
			
		

> DREADZONE!!!
> 
> swansea : sin city : Thursday 25th October
> narberth : quees hall : Friday 26th October
> Shrewsbury : buttermarket : Saturday 24th November



Fkin brill in Swansea last night


----------



## ddraig (Nov 23, 2007)

Horace Andy at the point next weds (28th nov) anyone?  
http://www.thepointcardiffbay.com/gigdetail.php?id=467
only £17


----------



## fatnek (Nov 25, 2007)

Utah Saints
Altern8
K-Klass
Bass Pilots
Applefish
and guests

Q Bar, 7th Dec, 9-5am


----------



## fatnek (Nov 26, 2007)

RAID 07>>>>>>>>>



Three bands on the main stage, an acoustic/stand-up room, a jazz room, dj sets, stalls, exhibitions, facepainting, cake, LUSH lucky dip, promo on pints.... 

In short it's gonna be pretty d**n great, but to raise loads of money we need to fill the place - so invite your friends, your friends' friends, your enemies, your enemies' friends... you get the idea 

***Tickets are now on sale at the Union Box Office (£3.50 adv) so get buying!!(or £4 on the door)*** 

Dirty Revolution 
(http://www.myspace.com/dirtyrevolution 

May Contain Nuts - (http://www.myspace.com/maycontainnuts) 

Spencer McGarry Season 
(http://www.myspace.com/spencermcgarry) 

and now - !!Sicknote!! 
(http://www.myspace.com/sicknote) 

+ some DJ'ing from Sam 

Jazz, courtesy of Jazz Society 
+ a bit of standup comedy thrown in 

Acoustic space, short films and brazillian beatz DJ'ing. Presented by Live Music Soc, followed by the TRIBAN festival crew 
- Featuring the amazing Julia Harris,  
Cosmo and JWAG jam.... 

plus loads more.... 



http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=5604227910&ref=share


----------



## Tan_Y_Ddraig (Nov 27, 2007)

ddraig said:
			
		

> Horace Andy at the point next weds (28th nov) anyone?
> http://www.thepointcardiffbay.com/gigdetail.php?id=467
> only £17



Thank you ddraig, i will most definitely be going to that if they haven't sold out by tomorrow afternoon!

Sorry about the name, I didn't realise someone was called ddraig here when i joined! People will think we're one and the same


----------



## ddraig (Nov 27, 2007)

coolio, i am going on me own! 
just mailed the venue to find out what time it shuts and thus how late i'd be on thursday and got a reply saying the gig will be finished at 11pm!
iirc it does say 7.30 or 8.30 doors on the poster.

no probs and don't worry bout the name mun! 




			
				Tan_Y_Ddraig said:
			
		

> Thank you ddraig, i will most definitely be going to that if they haven't sold out by tomorrow afternoon!
> 
> Sorry about the name, I didn't realise someone was called ddraig here when i joined! People will think we're one and the same


----------



## ddraig (Nov 27, 2007)

fatnek
i've tried before and hope u might have learnt by now

RAID 07>>>>
date?
venue?
what's it for? 

i gathered by reading it that it's at the union, but what day???
you really would get more interest if you gave all the relevant info at the start... how can people decide if they wanna go without a date?

sounds good, fairplay to the acts and good luck with it... 
prob go to the one on the 7th after our xmas works do


----------



## Gromit (Nov 27, 2007)

So Ddraig, how come u use the soft mutated form when there is nothing there to mutated it? 

Dw i'n dusgu cymraig  and covered this on Monday


----------



## ddraig (Nov 27, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> So Ddraig, how come u use the soft mutated form when there is nothing there to mutated it?
> 
> Dw i'n dusgu cymraig  and covered this on Monday


howyamean?  

do u mean 'ddraig' rather than 'Ddraig'?
dunno, must be cos i is a bit thick mun   
no other reason aprat from didnae think bout it at the time probably

e2a - it's 'dysgu' and 'Cymraeg', that i do know


----------



## Gromit (Nov 27, 2007)

ddraig said:
			
		

> howyamean?
> 
> do u mean 'ddraig' rather than 'Ddraig'?
> dunno, must be cos i is a bit thick mun
> ...



yeah my spelling sucks I know.

What i mean is: 
Draig = Dragon 

add the y though and you have to soft mutated because draig is a female noun. so we get:

Y Ddraig = The Dragon


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Dec 9, 2007)

Screening of the new documentary film "SACCO AND VANZETTI"





see trailer

free entry, cheap food for sale.

Tuesday 11th December at the PAD


----------



## spacemonkey (Dec 9, 2007)

fatnek said:
			
		

> Utah Saints
> Altern8
> K-Klass
> Bass Pilots
> ...



I went this and was expecting more for my *£12*.


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Dec 12, 2007)

Screening of "Anarchism in America"







free entry, cheap food for sale.

Tuesday 18th December at the PAD


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Dec 26, 2007)

Acoustic Folk Punk from Tallahassee, USA
imadethismistake

Acoustic folk punk from London
PJ & Gaby

Acoustic folk punk from Cardiff
Cup of Twee?

& More!

FREE at the PAD on New Years Day at 7pm

Lots more events here


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Jan 9, 2008)

A benefit gig for Anarchist Prisoner support, aiding anarchist both here and abroad.

Inner Terrestrials
Ska Punk dub. 

KilnAboy
folk punk from punk folk

Rejected
Hardcore street punk

Dirty Revolution
Bouncy ska reggae

Friday 8th February @ TJs, Newport
£5 advance, £6 on the door


----------



## ddraig (Jan 16, 2008)

hope that night went down well dic 

sorry to post a rave-up event that costs loads but

Junglised
Fri 1st feb - conti's mill lane - Shy fx / Nicky BM / Noisia and more
£10/£12 9pm to 6am

is conti's any good?


----------



## garethd (Jan 18, 2008)

FRIDAY 18th JANUARY
DRUM | BASS | JUNGLE

APERTURE presents

room1
MARCUS INTALEX
KLUTE
MIKEE WOO
JAMAL
DARKO

room2
future bashment | dubstep | jungle mashup | reggae dancehall | broken beat
MAGENTA
PROPS
KILLER TOMATO
hosted by TRUTH of NEUROPOL SOUNDSYSTEM

FRIDAY 18th JANUARY
10pm-3am | £6 B4 10:30 £8 AFTER

THE WELSH CLUB
11 Womanby Street, Cardiff

www.wheresthejungle.com


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Feb 5, 2008)

The PAD social Centre is moving, it's all up in the air at the moment as to where, but to give 118 Clifton street, a good send off we'll be having an *all you can eat vegan sushi buffet*

Plus entertainment from:

The Council estate Bus Station Elvis (ex-resident of Las Vegas) *sadly the orginal Elvis is busy working at a chip shop somewhere secret*

The Undercover Hippy

Cosmo

Lou Noble 

@ The PAD Socal Centre, 118 Clifton street, Cardiff


All for a mere fiver!


----------



## ddraig (Feb 5, 2008)

when dude?


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Feb 5, 2008)

sorry! This saturday 9th February!


----------



## DaiPunk (Feb 7, 2008)

Thurs 14th Feb
Dropkick Murphys in the Brangwyn Hall


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Feb 20, 2008)

Members of the Japan based network of anti-authoritarians and anarchists, No! G8 Action will be coming to talk about the anti-G8 protests that are happening at Lake Toya in Hokkaido Japan in July 2008.

Come and learn about Japanese Activism. This Tour is part of the call for action, from NO! G8 Action to invite you to Lake Toya and international solidarity action.

Saturday 23rd February at 7.30pm at the Fancy Dress shop, 6 Clifton street, Cardiff (next to kappucino’s sandwich shop)
Hosted by South Wales Anarchists: news.southwalesanarchists.org


----------



## Col_Buendia (Feb 23, 2008)

Dara O'Briain in St David's Hall, Sun 11 May. Saw him on telly over Xmas, and I was pleasantly surprised at just how funny he was. Comes over all smug on those bloody game shows that he's always on, but he was a smart guy on his stand up. Tickets £17/19... might give it a whirl...

http://www.stdavidshallcardiff.co.uk/english/whatson_detail.asp?ID=1786


----------



## Gromit (Feb 25, 2008)

Like Castles?

Well Cadw sites are going to be free on St Davids day so if you fancy a bit of history on St davids day you have no excuse. 

This covers castles like Castell Coch and Caerphilly but not Cardiff castle as that one isn't owned by Cadw but by Cardiff county council.


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Feb 25, 2008)

A benefit for ama sumani

The Arteries
Black Caesar (semi acoustic set)
Drop Dead Darlin
Tracey Curtis
Dirty Revolution 

http://www.myspace.com/thearteries
http://www.myspace.com/blackcesarrock
http://www.myspace.com/wearedropdeaddarlin
http://www.myspace.com/traceycurtis
http://www.myspace.com/dirtyrevolution

http://www.amasumani.eu/

http://www.noborderswales.org.uk/

Sunday 23rd March 
Clwb Ifor Bach
£5 / Doors 7:30


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Mar 21, 2008)

Gagged! benefit gig:


----------



## zog (Mar 28, 2008)

i heard that DJ dereck is playing the glo bar tonight (though a friend told me and the date and place are what he thinks is correct)


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Apr 20, 2008)

Peroxide gigs present a benefit for Faslane Peace Camp featuring:

Post 84

Kryophere

Tristan (acoustic)

Raise This Sail


----------



## ddraig (Jun 6, 2008)

think i saw a poster for Luciano at the q bar 
the reggae dude

yup 20th June


----------



## ddraig (Aug 22, 2008)

*Fair Play 'Festival' Fri 29th-Sun 31st August*

this looks good next weekend - Fair Play Festival in the Lansdowne pub Canton
very cheap and worthy imo
http://www.peacefulprogress.co.uk/

bands, dj's, artists, b-boys, graffiti, crafty stuff, market, good food, open mic and even skittles!

over 3 days - £2 a day or £5 for the weekend! c'mon, can't say fairer than that can you?!?! 

anyone going?


----------



## zog (Aug 22, 2008)

there seems to be a fair bit going on over the Landsdown, but I aint been ther personally.

good un will be CYNT vs bass pilots @ glo bar or somewhere like that on the 30th


http://www.iBreaks.co.uk/archives/do...08-iBreaks-96k


----------



## llantwit (Aug 22, 2008)

No Beer on pump in the Landsdowne.
Shit, I'm getting old.


----------



## grapevine (Aug 23, 2008)

There is now San miguel and Leffe on tap at the lansdowne... as well as Carling, Stella, Strongbow etc..  Warsteiner on tap during the festy.. and Bottles such as Sol etc.

Link here to the facebook event..  http://www.new.facebook.com/home.php#/event.php?eid=16867794763

Link here to Our website.. http://www.peacefulprogress.co.uk/

Thanks.. Looking forward to seeing you there.

x


----------



## fatnek (Aug 24, 2008)

Alex Paterson of The Orb plays free party in Glo Bar tonight - sunday 24th x


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Aug 25, 2008)

A benefit two day ska, Punk and Folf fest for No Borders South Wales


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Sep 29, 2008)

Tracey and Cosmo have swapped slots for the No Border Fest. All the info here: No Border Fest


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Oct 1, 2008)

There will be a showing of the new Smash EDO film in the bar area of TJs on Saturday at 4pm. Entry will be free. 

All the details here: http://southwalesanarchists.wordpress.com/2008/09/30/smashedo-film-showing-in-newport-this-saturday/


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jan 21, 2009)

Sicknote playing Sub29 this Sunday, 25th Jan. Sub29 website looks like a bag of shite - it hasn't been updated for ages.


----------



## zog (Jan 22, 2009)

Has fatnek hacked your account?

on the down side I heard that Sub 29 might be closing in the near future.


----------



## fatnek (Jan 24, 2009)

..... yes


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jan 24, 2009)

Ooops, looks like one poster overstepped the mark for self-promotion on the boards!


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Jan 26, 2009)

No Borders Protest this thursday! 

On Thursday 29th January at 12noon  we will be holding a picket outside the UK Borders Agency at 31-33 Newport Road, Cardiff to protest against deportation, against detention and against the racist ID card system all of which are enforced from these offices. We will be hanging banners, holding placards and distributing leaflets to draw attention to what happens inside the building.

http://noborderswales.org.uk/2009/01/22/picket-the-ukba/


----------



## Biffo (Jan 30, 2009)

A long way off and a tad commercial compared to a lot of events posted on here but..... Eddie Izzard at the CIA on 19th November. £30. On pre-sale today and general sale tomorrow.

Saw him years ago in the Sherman and a few years later in St David's Hall. Was great back then. Hasn't done a stand up tour for about 6 years apparently. Thought he was sticking to the acting but obviously not.


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## ddraig (May 8, 2009)

*SFA! at Sub29 (Millennium Stadium) 28 May*

*Super Furries in Central Cardiff venue in a few weeks*

It's Thursday 28 May and they are £14.45 and no booking fee but you have to print the confirmation as your ticket. 

http://www.ticketlineuk.com/event/c...rry-animals-cardiff-tickets-sub29-cardiff-986 

You have to register but looks like they specialise in Cardiff/South Wales events so could be useful. 

The link came from the Super Furries site so should be legit. 
http://www.superfurry.com/index_main.php?lang=en

Super Furry Animals live at Sub29 in Cardiff on Thursday 28th of May 2009.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 25, 2009)

ddraig said:


> this looks good next weekend - Fair Play Festival in the Lansdowne pub Canton
> very cheap and worthy imo
> http://www.peacefulprogress.co.uk/
> 
> ...


http://www.peacefulprogress.co.uk/

this is on again this weekend, same deal as last year £3 a day or £5 for weekend
dub bit was last night
today they have the rhythm method, gawazi, dirty revolution, d'taba, captain accident, the lunar-cyclist, the blues gyus - on main stage
in the skittle alley they have - fucky freedom, kl+veto, dirty growlers, canton space project, dj kubark, juju nations and psydeshow bob.

this year in support of 'the safe foundation' a Cardiff based charity 
which supports community based projects in the developing world.
http://www.thesafefoundation.co.uk/


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Jul 31, 2009)

No Borders benefit gig:


----------



## Build_A_Fire (Jul 31, 2009)

ddraig said:


> http://www.peacefulprogress.co.uk/
> 
> this is on again this weekend, same deal as last year £3 a day or £5 for weekend
> dub bit was last night
> ...



How was Fair Play? I'd been planning to go but ended up elsewhere


----------



## ddraig (Jul 31, 2009)

i liked it, was tidy
on went on sat and didn't stay late.

was sort of snoozing out the back in the last of the sun and woke to some young kid sprinkling stuff on me so i said 'is that sand' and they replied 'no it's dirt' and that cracked me up. the parents were very apologetic and invited me to join their group as i was saying i wasn't bothered about the dirt and the dad was telling the kid that he could do that to him but not random people 

the music and stuff i heard was good and the graff amazing as always, loved the cow. 
didn't stay late as i got a bit into it a bit too early i reckon 

fair play to them indeed


----------



## zog (Aug 26, 2009)

Freebass - an old free party crew from tredegar/cardiff way back in the early 90's are having a re-union night in whispers (guildhall place). wouldn't miss it for anything. they always had the best parties/ nights and were the folks that made the hippo when it first opened.

this friday night 10-4 - starters in dempseys for the drinking croud before hand and maybe afters as well at an undisclosed location.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 10, 2009)

i presume peeps have heard about the John Cale and super furries gigs as part of the soundtrack film festival and creation records anniversary?
http://www.soundtrackfilmfestival.com/



			
				battleroyalwithcheese said:
			
		

> much-anticipated first by John Cale, co-founder of the iconic Velvet Underground.
> 
> In When Past And Future Collide John Cale performs his most celebrated solo album Paris 1919 live in its entirety at Cardiff’s Coal Exchange on *November 21*, backed by his LA based band and a large compliment of musicians. He will also be taking part in an In Conversation event, discussing his career as a composer and his inspiration and methods of composition for the moving image, before a screening of the cult favouriteAmerican Psycho, for which he created the score.


http://www.battleroyalewithcheese.com/2009/10/soundtrack-festival-is-back.html



> Live music is also provided by psych rockers Super Furry Animals as they perform Recreation in celebration of the 25th Anniversary of the iconic Creation Records label, the first in a series that will cross the country. The band will be playing tracks from their Creation catalogue at the newly reopened Cardiff Coal Exchange on the *20th of November*, alongside Mark Gardner, frontman of fellow Creation act Ride, plus some other special guests.
> 
> Staged earlier at Cardiff Cineworld will be Upside Down: A Creation Records Evening, an exclusive In Conversation event hosted by Director Danny O’Connor and Ride frontman Mark Gardner that will unveil the trailer for the new Creation Records documentary Upside Down, the story of one of the UK’s most significant independent labels with a roster featuring the likes of Oasis and Primal Scream, with exclusive clips from the forthcoming film coming out next February.
> 
> There is also a screening of Super Furries’ vocalist Gruff Rhys’ rockumentary Seperado, a psychedelic western road movie, an innovative journey of musical discovery following in the footsteps of Rhys’ ancestors in Patagonia and throughout South America, produced by Catryn Ramasut’s Cardiff-based ie ie productions.


got tickets for SFA! and considering the cinema event before


----------



## jjuice (Oct 27, 2009)

*event at Coed Hills*

Hallowe'en celebrations with camping for hardy folk, looks interesting. Check the link for details, anyone been to Coed Hills ? 

http://www.coedhills.co.uk/


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Oct 27, 2009)

Really last minute but I only just found out that 3 Daft Monkeys and Tracey Curtis are playing in the Globe tomorrow! 

I always seem to miss things at this place.


----------



## Biffo (Oct 30, 2009)

Don't know if anyone is going to see The Specials at the CIA on Sunday but there is a free pre-gig event at the Toucan (Womanby St) from 12-7.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 5, 2010)

Thought this might interest someone here...

"Punk Thursdays…

Punk Forever

A number of events at the Gwynedd Museum & Art Gallery, Bangor celebrates ‘all things punk’ over the next few weeks. The events have been arranged to compliment the Gallery’s new exhibition of artwork by Jamie Reid, James Cauty, Billy Childish and punk posters and other memorabilia. All the works are part of Gerrion Jones’ private collection.

On Thursday, 4 February, at 7pm, in conjunction with BBC Radio Cymru’s C2’s Lisa Gwilym, an open question and answer session in the medium of Welsh. Rhys Harris, Trwynau Coch, Dic Ben, The Peth are among the stars, with Lisa Gwilym presenting the evening session. Admission is free but places are limited so please arrive early!

Then on Thursday, 11 February, at 7pm, Jamie Reid, famous for his artwork for ‘The Sex Pistols’ will be giving a talk about his life and work. Admission is free but places are limited.

At 7pm on Thurdsay, 18 February, Viv Albertine will be in the gallery, in conversation with Jeb Loy Nichols, before performing in the Blue Sky at 8pm. The gallery session will be free although places are limited so first come first served! Viv Albertine is returning to music after a break of 25 years. Her first band, The Flowers of Romance, was formed with her flatmate Sid Vicious. Sid went on to The Sex Pistols and Viv to become guitarist and main songwriter with The Slits.

After the talk at the Gwynedd Museum & Art Gallery, Bangor, a gig will be staged at the Blue Sky café in the city. Other artists performing are Jeb Loy Nichols, Patrick Jones and Efa Thomas (The Stilletoes). The gig costs £8, with a discount for those attending the talk at the Gallery. Tickets will be available in advance from Cob records, Bangor.


The timetable of events:

    * Thursday, 4 February, 7pm
      “Hawl i Holi” with C2 BBC Radio Cymru
      Lisa Gwilym to present Rhys Harris, Trwynau Coch, Dic Ben, The Peth and others. (Event held in Welsh)
    * Thursday, 11 February, 7 pm
      Lecture by Jamie Reid (The Sex Pistols designer)
    * Thursday, 18 February, 7 pm – 8 pm
      Jeb Loy Nichols in conversation with Viv Albertine (The Slits)
    * Followed by gig in Blue Sky at 8pm
      Tickets £8 (with a discount for those attending Q&A session in the Gallery)
      With Viv Albertine, Patrick Jones, Jeb Loy Nichols and Efa Thomas (The Stilletoes)

For more information, contact Esther Roberts; 01248 353 368, or email: gwyneddmuseum@gwynedd.gov.uk

The Gwynedd Museum and Art Gallery, Bangor is open from Tuesday to Friday from 12.30pm to 4.30pm and on Saturday from 10.30am to 4.30pm. Admission is free."


----------



## Biffo (Feb 6, 2010)

Massive Attack in Newport Centre on 8th Feb. Not sold out. Picked up tickets for £20 each on ebay.

Bad Manners at the Globe in Roath on 13th Feb.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 7, 2010)

> Hello Everyone
> 
> The Laugharne Weekend 2010 will take place on April 9/10/11
> 
> ...


----------



## poisondwarf (Feb 7, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> [/QUOT
> 
> I went to this last year with a friend and had a good time but quite a few of the line up backed out at the last minute, which a lot of people were not overly impressed with. It has the potential to be really good though.
> 
> We watched Cardiff city play Swansea on the Sunday morning in one of the pubs on the little square and had we not been females I think they would have beaten us up for being Cardiff fans...all good natured though.


----------



## Build_A_Fire (Feb 7, 2010)

This'll be good - 

http://boilerhousegraffiti.com/2010/01/the-boiler-house-grand-opening/

It's the same crew as what do the Fair Play Festival and Dub in the Pub at The Lansdowne in Canton......


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 7, 2010)

A bit of cross posting from the festival forum .... but its in Wales




			
				Clint Iguana said:
			
		

> Sonic Rock Solstice will be taking place in Builth Wells, mid wales, over the weekend of the summer solstice this year. Loads of spaced out type stuff including hawlkords, omnia opera, litmus, bridget wishart, higher craft and many more.
> 
> All the space rock you can fill your head with for *£35 *  (before feb 28th)


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 7, 2010)

on the subject of festivals....

celtic blue rock (west wales) 6-8 august

Small nations in Landovrey 9-11 july

just over the border in hereford NOZSTOCK also 9-11 july

and there may, or may not be another sheep music festival in mid wales... keep an eye on the website last year was rather splendid.

The Workhouse is more likely, i am sure i have heard that it is happening, but no details yet.

definitley no square festival  

welsh cider festival in raglan Fri 28th, Sat 29th, Sun 30th and Mon 31st may

hay book festival hay on wye 27th  may to 6th june 

for completeness, for those that have been living in a cave... green man


----------



## 1927 (Feb 8, 2010)

poisondwarf said:


> I went to this last year with a friend and had a good time but quite a few of the line up backed out at the last minute, which a lot of people were not overly impressed with. It has the potential to be really good though.
> 
> We watched Cardiff city play Swansea on the Sunday morning in one of the pubs on the little square and had we not been females I think they would have beaten us up for being Cardiff fans...all good natured though.



Yeah. I never mind being beaten up for being a Cardiff fan as long as its good natured mind!!


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Feb 19, 2010)

Protest: Against racism at the UK Border Agency
At: UK Border Agency, 31-33 Newport Road, Cardiff
On: Friday 26th February 1pm - 3pm.

Called by Refugee Voice Wales for an end to racial abuse and harassment of asylum seekers by the UKBA staff. Demanding a review of cases, suspension of deportations, suspension of staff, an overhaul of the system and an independent inquiry into UKBA. Facebook.


Film Premier: 'Passengers'
At: Birt Acres Lecture Theatre, Bute Building, Cardiff University, Cardiff
On: Thursday 4th March 7.30pm. Entry: free

We'll be showing three films about the situation in Calais for migrants. One of which "Passengers" is the premier of a film made by one of No Borders South Wales. Other films will feature of the eviction of the jungle last year and the more recent eviction of the Kronstandt centre. There will be reports from people who have just returned from Calais too. Facebook. 

Live Music: Spanner, Jesus Bruiser, Filthy Habits and The Shortcuts
at: The Promised Land, 4 Windsor Place, Cardiff, CF10 3BX
On: Friday 5th March from 7.30pm. Entry: £3

Ska-punk, crust-punk, anarcho-punk and hardcore-punk. Expect hard sounds and hard politics from these outspoken bands. All money raised will be used on Calais Migrant Solidarity and the Movement Newsletter. Facebook.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 20, 2010)

> *UNITE AGAINST FASCISM - WALES*
> 271 Cowbridge Road East, Cardiff, CF5 1JB
> www.unitewales.org.uk
> 
> ...


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 20, 2010)

Dic Penderyn said:


> Live Music: Spanner, Jesus Bruiser, Filthy Habits and The Shortcuts
> at: The Promised Land, 4 Windsor Place, Cardiff, CF10 3BX
> On: Friday 5th March from 7.30pm. Entry: £3
> 
> Ska-punk, crust-punk, anarcho-punk and hardcore-punk. Expect hard sounds and hard politics from these outspoken bands. All money raised will be used on Calais Migrant Solidarity and the Movement Newsletter. Facebook.



what time this finish son? staying in the 'diff that night, so will be there.


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Feb 21, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> what time this finish son? staying in the 'diff that night, so will be there.



Should be done by midnight, should be a good one


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 25, 2010)

BARFLY PRESENTS presents
*Dirty Revolution, anti-vigilante, Gecko, Melophobes
at Barfly Cardiff, Saturday, March 6 at 7:30 PM*

Launch night for the new Dirty Revolution album on Rebel Alliance Recordings (sonic boom six label)


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 26, 2010)

Dic Penderyn said:


> Live Music: Spanner, Jesus Bruiser, Filthy Habits and The Shortcuts
> at: The Promised Land, 4 Windsor Place, Cardiff, CF10 3BX
> On: Friday 5th March from 7.30pm. Entry: £3
> 
> Ska-punk, crust-punk, anarcho-punk and hardcore-punk. Expect hard sounds and hard politics from these outspoken bands. All money raised will be used on Calais Migrant Solidarity and the Movement Newsletter. Facebook.



festivaldeb and I will be up for this. She has a work related conference in Cardiff daytime, and I'll be joining her after she's finished -- and for a gig as well as for beer, now that we've seen this


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 26, 2010)

William of Walworth said:


> festivaldeb and I will be up for this. She has a work related conference in Cardiff daytime, and I'll be joining her after she's finished -- and for a gig as well as for beer, now that we've seen this



a hello will be in order then .... even if you are a jack


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 26, 2010)

> Time Zero – Polaroid Symposium
> 
> 
> Date: Saturday 6th March 2010
> ...


----------



## llantwit (Mar 2, 2010)

The Globe is "saved", then - looks like they raised the dosh for the soundproofing:
http://ow.ly/1cFa4


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 2, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> a hello will be in order then .... even if you are a jack



Feel reassured  . Neither of us are that hardcore, jackwise -- I don't even support the team except quite casually, my real team are from outside Wales.

So yeah, hope to see ya Friday, we'll have to work out some method of recognising ...


----------



## ddraig (Mar 2, 2010)

i might come and i know what you both look like!
mwhahahahahahaha 

oh and good luck to DR obviously!


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 18, 2010)

breaking rocks.. chapter, this thursday



> Returning to Chapter after a sell out fundraiser in February, we’re delighted to welcome back graduates of the Jail Guitar Doors scheme, Jonny Neesom and Leon Walker, to perform for us after the screening.
> 
> This inspiring documentary tells the story of Billy Bragg’s independent initiative which provides instruments so music can be used to help rehabilitate prison inmates. The film features performances by ‘graduates’ from Jail Guitar Doors as well as from many of the artists that have supported the programme including Mick Jones (The Clash) Chris Shiflett (Foo Fighters) and Billy Bragg himself.



http://www.breakingrocks.co.uk/
http://www.jailguitardoors.org.uk/


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 18, 2010)

TJS in the square, 10th july ... tribute to The Late John Sicolo, in John Frost Square - free event featuring loads of old newport heads, like Flyscreen, Novocaine, Darling Buds, and good old GLC. many of the bands have reformed just for this.

Have heard rumours about a wristband thing going on, but no details on website.


----------



## Dic Penderyn (May 19, 2010)

The wristbands sold out ages ago. I bought ten because all my mates are useless. 

You don't need one before six, I suggest everyone without a wristband to come down anyway and tell anyone who tries to chuck you at six out to fuck off.


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 27, 2010)

exit through the gift shop, the banksy movie, in chapter again next week

brilliant film


----------



## beat23 (May 29, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> exit through the gift shop, the banksy movie, in chapter again next week
> 
> brilliant film



I think I'll actually make it this time. Thanks for the heads up I didn't know it was back.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jul 24, 2010)

big cheesey thing in the 'philly - NOW 

http://www.caerphilly.gov.uk/bigcheese

nothing special, but better than sitting in the house with a pencil in your eye.


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Jul 24, 2010)

No Borders benefit gig with the legendary Cardiff Skinhead band The Oppressed.





Facebook page.


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jul 30, 2010)

practical sustainability courses in west wales
http://www.shared-earth-trust.org.uk/en/coursdsc.htm#bushcraft


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 7, 2010)

its a bit late but ................ open day at gwynt cider farm pontypridd


----------



## JKaranka (Aug 7, 2010)

We currently have Paradise Rivers by Carolyn Drake at Third Floor Gallery, and our next exhibition, Strangelands, has the opening on Friday the 27th of August. More info here.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 20, 2010)

Newport Big Splash has MuTaTe Britain from next week!
tidy
http://www.newport.gov.uk/newportfestival/?event=bigsplash


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 21, 2010)

film festival in hay on wye innit

http://filmfestivalhay.co.uk/


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 28, 2010)

Baka Beyond, Newport, Monday night.

If you are not familiar with them, you can download their 2000 gig live in Prague, for gratis, legally, from their website

This smells of middle class world music twaddle - but having seen them many times, i can guarantee a good night out. if you dont enjoy this, you have no soul OFFICIAL. Molara of Zion train on Vocals in this five piece version of the band.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 3, 2010)

*Leftfield:* Cardiff University (Tel: 02920 230130)
Thursday 26 October (7pm - 12am)


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 6, 2010)

Fair play festival

At the Boiler House in Llandaff innit

http://fairplayfestival.co.uk/

*FRIDAY *Dub in the Pub Allstars / Llwybr Llaethog / Captain Accident / Brain / Tom Porridge / Tumbleweed

*SATURDAY* J*STAR / Dirty Revolution / Cakehole Presley / Whistling Biscuits / Funky Freedom / Lil Miz / The Sweet Spots / Oli L / N.E.O.N / SupaJay (ATT100) / Cymbient / Barrie Hole / Rachel Taylor-Beales / The Me Me Me’s

*SUNDAY* Johnny Cage and the Voodoo Groove / Black Coast Rodeo / Witches Drum / Miss Maud’s Folly / No Thee No Ess / Etch one / Andy Loveless / Huwie Price /  Dr Nitrogen / Call the Doctor / Y Cleifion / Giant Graves Social Club / Kai Galles /

With it being in the boiler house, expect graffiti and shit as well


----------



## ddraig (Sep 7, 2010)

will be going to that, was great at the lansdowne before 

hope to catch the crazy electronic duo alledgedly from swansea who do pisstake covers who played at the arts institute last weekend
fuckers change their name every month/gig apparently


----------



## ddraig (Sep 7, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> *Leftfield:* Cardiff University (Tel: 02920 230130)
> Thursday 26 October (7pm - 12am)


 
u sure about his butt? cannae see it on leftfield tour site and they are playing in brizzle on 3 Dec


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 7, 2010)

ddraig said:


> u sure about his butt? cannae see it on leftfield tour site and they are playing in brizzle on 3 Dec


 
well i cut and paste it from somewhere, fucked if i can remember where, thought it was the band site, but clearly not


----------



## pigtails (Sep 7, 2010)

ddraig said:


> u sure about his butt? cannae see it on leftfield tour site and they are playing in brizzle on 3 Dec


 
and 26th Oct is a Tuesday!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 7, 2010)

free gig this friday


----------



## ddraig (Sep 8, 2010)

pigtails said:


> and 26th Oct is a Tuesday!


 
well spotted! 

Clint, that free gig is split into fri and sat


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 8, 2010)

pigtails said:


> and 26th Oct is a Tuesday!


 
fuck - i just found it, it is on the leftfield news page and it is the correct day and date..... http://leftfield-online.co.uk/home/news.htm

the bit that confused me was them having dates from ten years ago still on their news page


----------



## ddraig (Sep 8, 2010)

cheers
and the Cardiff one is a £1 cheaper!

Cardiff University (Tel: 02920 230130)
Thursday 26 October (7pm - 12am)


----------



## Infidel Castro (Sep 9, 2010)

That could well be my Saturday sorted.  I'm working late so will miss FOTL (gutted, as I love them) but will do my best to catch El Goodo, a band that impress me mightily.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 15, 2010)

ddraig said:


> cheers
> and the Cardiff one is a £1 cheaper!
> 
> Cardiff University (Tel: 02920 230130)
> Thursday 26 October (7pm - 12am)


 
this is the one from 10 yrs ago ffs


----------



## JKaranka (Sep 24, 2010)

On the 9th of October we have the opening of Street Photography Now. It is a contemporary review of the state of street photography in the world, and includes the work of many masters of the genre alongside emerging photographers. The exhibition runs till mid November.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 25, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> Fair play festival
> 
> At the Boiler House in Llandaff innit
> 
> ...


 
went last night and Llwybr llaethog were great, love them guys 
had a bit of a free party feel what with it being in a warehouse, nice people running it, good luck to them, should be busy today
wasn't loud enough imo last night


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Oct 5, 2010)

Axis Of, Death of her Money, Rejected and Goodtime Boys tomorrow in Le Pub, Newport.

Only £3. DIY hardcore punk rock!


----------



## ddraig (Oct 18, 2010)

Dic Penderyn said:


> No Borders benefit gig with the legendary Cardiff Skinhead band The Oppressed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 nice one! enjoyed this despite feeling queasy and being sober on account of driving. 
messages, short tales and banter between songs was good 

fair play to the Polish posse who came over especially too

reckon i saw about 5 urbs past n present (that i know of)
big shout out to the doc and moustache man


----------



## JKaranka (Nov 3, 2010)

On the 18th of November we have the opening of David Hurn's exhibition Passing Time at Third Floor Gallery. It will carry on until the 9th of January.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 4, 2010)

*Rude: A Ska Musical - Rocking Chair lower Cathedral Rd 8-18 December*

Rude: A Ska Musical takes place at the Rocking Chair Caribbean Bar and Grill, Riverside, Cardiff from Wednesday 8 to Saturday 18 December
http://news.bbc.co.uk/local/southeastwales/hi/people_and_places/music/newsid_9244000/9244188.stm



> Set in 1980 against the backdrop of economic crisis and rising unemployment the play looks at the dilemmas faced by black, white and mixed race youngsters.
> 
> Theatre company Give It A Name promises an 'immersive' experience for the audience by staging the musical with a live band in a Caribbean bar and restaurant.
> The venue in the Riverside area was previously a well-known haunt as Rajah's snooker hall.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 7, 2010)

that play is £8! fuck that then, shame


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 8, 2010)

We're going to the Madness gig at the CIA on Monday. Tickets were cringeworthily expensive, but it's a preChristmas treat.

Anyone else with tix?


----------



## ddraig (Dec 8, 2010)

no, all the posho blow ins bought them up


----------



## llantwit (Dec 9, 2010)

Actors gotta eat, too.


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 10, 2010)

ddraig said:


> no, all the posho blow ins bought them up


----------



## teqniq (Dec 12, 2010)

ddraig said:


> that play is £8! fuck that then, shame


 
Heh, it's actually £12 with no concessions. I'm going with some mates on Monday will report back, but I've heard it's really good.


----------



## teqniq (Dec 14, 2010)

Well it is indeed really good, I dunno if it's £12 worth of really good but it's on 'till the 18th if anyone fancies going.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 14, 2010)

teqniq said:


> Well it is indeed really good, I dunno if it's £12 worth of really good but it's on 'till the 18th if anyone fancies going.


 
£12 doesnt buy you much of anything these days!


----------



## teqniq (Feb 2, 2011)

Tonight:

Cardiff Folk Against Fascism present: Iskawaran + Dueling Biscuits

(Facebook link)


----------



## nogojones (Feb 24, 2011)

Colin Dale playing the re-opened Feral disco on the 1st April.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 24, 2011)

where to is that?


----------



## zog (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm up for that one. know the folks who are putting it on -old freebass crew if you can remember that far back. think they may be a bit worried that youngsters may not know who he is!

Ask for pensioner discounts:

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/event.php?eid=128769023862344


----------



## nogojones (Mar 6, 2011)

29th April, Sicknote fuck the royal wedding party. The Green Rooms, Treforest


----------



## agricola (Mar 6, 2011)

Not really an event as such, but a programme on radio 4 this thursday morning might be worth a listen:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/pressoffice/proginfo/radio/2011/wk10/thu.shtml#thu_radio4
http://www.guardian.co.uk/artanddesign/2011/mar/06/racist-attack-alabama-1963-gary-younge


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 7, 2011)

just landed in me inbox



> Hey everyone
> Just letting you know there's a really good night on down the *Coal
> Exchange, Cardiff this Saturday March 12. *
> 
> ...


----------



## ddraig (Mar 8, 2011)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrgh!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 15, 2011)

something a little bit different next week - a natural 'event' - the Severn bore


----------



## pauld (Mar 19, 2011)

The magnificent DJ Derek is in the Cardiff house next Thursday (24th), at Cardiff Arts Institute:

*Reggae Britannia feat DJ Derek (Vintage Generation)*

We celebrate the foundations of the British Reggae scene, with Kaptin, Big Crumb and Love & Harmony Sound selecting some true UK Roots, Dub, Lovers and Dancehall classics, from: Steel Pulse to Smiley Culture; Matumbi to Macka B; and Aswad to Apache Indian. Plus Bristolian Reggae legend, DJ Derek graces our decks for the very first time. 

More about the legend that is the Wurzel Jamaican patois speaking DJ here:


----------



## JKaranka (Mar 24, 2011)

OK, tomorrow we have at Third Floor Gallery the opening of Joseph Rodriguez - Mi Vida Loca, for the photography peeps. It's a good looking exhibition by the American documentary photographer, and to top it up the opening is sponsored by Otley Brewing Company. So it's a good excuse if you find it hard to find their fine ales in Cardiff ;-)


----------



## ddraig (Mar 24, 2011)

nice one, looks interesting

and fair play to you guys for sticking at it now getting some support, well deserved


----------



## 1927 (Mar 29, 2011)

Nick Otley was  fashion photographer wasn't he. Went to an ehibition of his once in Charles Street.

It was more out of curiosity than anything else as he was very good friends with a girl I once lived with and I used to get very jealous and suspected she was having an affair!!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 10, 2011)

steam punk festival in chepstow, 13-15 may


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2011)

Ice Cube! £25 
millennium music hall
Monday 11 July 
http://www.icecube.com/events/35781


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 11, 2011)

Sumbarine - set in Swansea (but opening scene of this clip is Barry - i think)

In Chapter all week


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2011)

wanted to see it but slightly pricey


----------



## JKaranka (Apr 11, 2011)

We will be having an all day photography festival at Third Floor Gallery on the 2nd of May (bank holiday Monday!). The programme is not yet online, but there will be a talk for an hour, then an hour off, for the whole day (12-6). We don't want to bore anybody with a whole day conference or symposium, and if the weather is good it's a brilliant excuse for having a wander or a drink or some food at the day. What we do have confirmed is that the day will end up with a debate about photographic practices by three generations of photographers: David Hurn representing the most senior, Laura Pannack the youngest upcoming, and Jocelyn Bain Hogg nicely sat in the middle. 

@1927: yes, Nick is indeed well into photography!


----------



## 1927 (Apr 12, 2011)

Clint Iguana said:


> Sumbarine - set in Swansea (but opening scene of this clip is Barry - i think)
> 
> In Chapter all week


 Think that opening clip is under the road over to the Island, and there is some other footage of the island in that trailer.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 15, 2011)

Actual music festival in or near the beautiful area of Rhyader, Friday 29 -Sunday 31 April -- ideally timed for *ROYAL WEDDING AVOIDANCE!!*   


We're looking into it .... not expensive ..... but you'd need a car I guess .....

Website

Facevolume



We've been desparately looking around for a good Parasite Sycophancy escape route ... this might be one... not sure yet.

That Friday 29th Bank Holiday might just be good for something after all


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 15, 2011)

Clint Iguana said:


> Submarine - set in Swansea (but opening scene of this clip is Barry - i think)
> 
> In Chapter all week



We saw this the other week. Highly recommended, but very very few Swansea shots (that we recognised, anyway -- and deb's lived here for nearly 25 years and knows the area). And not really set there either. It doesn't matter though -- top film


----------



## ddraig (Apr 20, 2011)

Spillers Saturday Sessions - Free upstairs at the Old Library in the Hayes (where the Cardiff museum and Big Little City exhibition is)

some bloody good gigs!


----------



## Gromit (Apr 20, 2011)

Ta for this. I may go and see my old chums the GLC. Its been a couple of months.


----------



## rhod (Apr 21, 2011)

St David's Hall Saturday 30 April - 7.30 pm

£20


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 21, 2011)

Alan McGee comes to Chapter!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 21, 2011)

saw that
thought it might be a bit annoying tbh  undecided still


----------



## ddraig (Apr 21, 2011)

while on this thread
Neville Staple at Koko Gorillaz Cathays (Salisbury rd)
Sunday 24 April


> NEVILLE STAPLE of the SPECIALS
> 
> SKA Legend NEVILLE STAPLE of the Specials returns to Wales. Best known for his work writing & composing, the lead singer from The Specials, and as one of the founding members of Fun Boy 3, Neville Staple is credited with changing the face of pop music not only once but twice. Neville is to play an intimate show A Skanival extravaganza, supported by Captain Accident, the Ghetttones, Shanti Bass All-stars, Ell of a Fro Skankin Dragon 3 floors of Ska, Reggae & Dub mayhem Bank holiday Sunday 24th April at Koko Gorilaz Miskin st Cardiff


http://events.southwalesargus.co.uk/events/disp.asp?i=509466
£12 advance


----------



## pauld (Apr 21, 2011)

Clint Iguana said:


> Alan McGee comes to Chapter!


 
£15 for Upside Down , Alan McGee Q&A and a Glasvegas gig is stupidly good value!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 26, 2011)

anyone know anything about Beltane buzz in west Wales this weekend?


----------



## JKaranka (Apr 28, 2011)

If the weather is good head on Monday with your hat and sunglasses to Cardiff Bay for a day of photography goodness at Third Floor's May Day Photo Fest. If it's bad, head on without them!


----------



## ddraig (May 3, 2011)

funny sort of review on glc at the spillers sessions last sat
http://glctour.blogspot.com/2011/05/plan-was-to-meet-at-1230-in-cardiff-by.html


----------



## JKaranka (May 4, 2011)

This Friday at Third Floor Gallery opening of John Bulmer's "The North", from 7pm onwards. The exhibition is possible thanks to Hereford Photography Festival, and the opening is sponsored by Otley Brewing Company   <--- exactly!


----------



## pauld (May 8, 2011)

The great John (Queen of Denmark) Grant appearing at the Gate arts centre in Roath as a pre-Glasto treat for us Cardiffians on June 25th.

http://www.ents24.com/web/event/John-Grant-US-The-Gate-Arts-Centre-Cardiff-2461963.html

If you haven't caught it, his video Chicken Bones filmed on the streets of our lovely city is a blast:

 

On a completely different tack Tory trout-farmer Roger Daltrey performing Tommy at Newport Centre sometime soon - tickets a bargain priced £45!

One more gig for the diary - reggae legend Yellowman playing at The Globe on 19th May http://www.ents24.com/web/event/Yellowman-The-Globe-Cardiff-2455220.html


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 8, 2011)

Thursday 9th till Sunday 12th June 2011. 

BarnCamp 2011 will be three days of workshops on topics ranging from renewable energy to foraging for food to citizen journalism to using free software for activism, up to three nights of camping, open space sessions, evening entertainment, great food on a beautiful farm co-op high in the Wye Valley.


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 11, 2011)

Writing workshop in Blaenavon


> The impressive line-up includes: Howard Marks, Professor Dai Smith, Nia Wyn, Horatio Clare, Tom Anderson, Caspar Walsh, and Boyd Clack to name only a few. Academi Chief Executive, Peter Finch will launch the event.


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 11, 2011)

Sonic Rock Solstice - space rock(ish) festival in Builth Wells

Undoubtedly an acquired taste, but nice location and one or two bands worth catching. For me it would be Here and Now, Groundhogs and Omnia Opera - if i were going, which i am not.


----------



## jjuice (May 17, 2011)

http://sicknote2012.blogspot.com/p/quotes.html

Sicknote in Narberth on Friday, should wake the place up a bit


----------



## Dic Penderyn (May 17, 2011)

Martin Carthy in the Port on thursday: www.lyceumfolknewport.org.uk/html/events.html


----------



## JKaranka (May 26, 2011)

On Saturday the 4th of June John Bulmer will be talking at Third Floor Gallery at 5:30pm. Very interesting if you're into photography, photojournalism, early colour (1950's-1970's particularly), and/or documenting the North of England. Also, the next exhibition is Ben Roberts - The Gathering Clouds, about the collapse of the construction sector in Spain after the recent economic crisis. It opens on Friday the 17th of June. Both events are free, and the opening is sponsored by Otley Brewing Company ;-)


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 26, 2011)

clutch - millennium music hall - Cardiff - 14th june


----------



## ddraig (May 26, 2011)

Millennium Music Hall is shutting / 'moving'
some gigs have been moved, including GWAR at walkabout  

not sure where the Ice Cube/Akala gig has moved to, cos I wanna go! even tho it is £25 on a monday night

e2a link
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-13547994


> Music promoters have been left dismayed by the sudden closure of one of Cardiff's most popular rock venues.
> 
> It is understood the 800-capacity Millennium Music Hall next to the Millennium Stadium will stage its final gigs over the Bank Holiday weekend.



and from their site
http://milleniumhome.fatsoma.com/


> We are currently re-scheduling some of our events in June. This is due to issues relating to a planned move of premises. All tickets purchased will remain valid for any re-scheduled events. Further information on specific events will be available here once it has been confirmed.


----------



## ddraig (May 26, 2011)

also are you sitting down? take a motherfucking breath! 

*PUBLIC ENEMY PERFORMING FEAR OF A BLACK PLANET*




at Cardiff Students Union
September 4 - a sunday
£25

tickets on sale tonight if I can read this
http://shop.cardiffstudents.com/box-office/gigs/buy/public-enemy

raaaaaa


----------



## ddraig (May 27, 2011)

got my tickets!  yay


----------



## Dic Penderyn (May 27, 2011)

There's three events in a row on Queen's Street tomorrow (saturday)

Busk against the cuts (anti-austerity open air open mic) from 12noon: https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=150569185013148

Democracia Real Ya Cardiff (Solidarity with the Spanish uprising) from 1pm: 
http://allevents.in/Cardiff/Democracia-Real-Ya-Cardiff/188235227890826

Action by UKuncut (to stop the trashing of the NHS) from 2pm: 
http://www.ukuncut.org.uk/actions/570


Should be a pretty decent turn out with all three events happening in the same place, come on down.


----------



## ddraig (May 27, 2011)

lovely vid of spanish filth battering people like clearing undergrowth


----------



## ddraig (May 28, 2011)

Aneurin says


----------



## JKaranka (Jun 13, 2011)

Opening on Friday with Ben Roberts - The Gathering Clouds at Third Floor Gallery. Everyone welcome!


----------



## pauld (Jul 16, 2011)

Bona fide punk legend Jon Langford playing in the 'Port tonight at Barnabas House in Pill. 

http://www.barnabasartshouse.co.uk/news_pages/Jon Langford.php

Playing new album Skull Orchard Revisited.

Gig at 8.30, exhibition of his fantastic paintings at 6.30.


----------



## newme (Jul 16, 2011)

jjuice said:


> http://sicknote2012.blogspot.com/p/quotes.html
> 
> Sicknote in Narberth on Friday, should wake the place up a bit


 
lol nothing will wake that place up


----------



## JKaranka (Jul 21, 2011)

The opening of 'Arab Revolutions' is next Friday 29th of July at Third Floor Gallery. The exhibition includes citizen photography and footage alongside the work of some of the most respected photojournalists out in North Africa and the Middle East: Lynsey Addario (VII Network), Andrea Bruce (VII Network), Yuri Kozyrev (Noor), Guy Martin (Panos Pictures), Dominic Nahr (Magnum Photos), Ivor Prickett (Panos Pictures) and Laura El-Tantawy. As usual, the opening starts at 7pm and it is sponsored by Otley Brewery! :-D 

Again, thanks to the School of Art, Media and Design of Newport University to help produce the show.


----------



## zog (Jul 21, 2011)

Nice one. Will miss the opening (and free beer) as I'm out of town, but will pop along for sure whilst it's on.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 21, 2011)

zog said:


> Nice one. Will miss the opening (and free beer) as I'm out of town, but will pop along for sure whilst it's on.


 
same ere!
ta JK


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jul 23, 2011)

http://www.rheolafestival.co.uk/

Festival just off heads of valley between Glyn Neath and Resolven. Line up aint out of this world, The Zombies are headlining, but its only £50 and its not far (for me anyway)


----------



## ddraig (Jul 25, 2011)

errm 
Jacko tribute concert with family members and other artists
http://home.michaelforevertribute.com/home.html <<warning, shite website
in the millennium stadium of course
Sat Oct 8th
some sort of bidding for tickets from £55 to £200 odd!
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/w...te-concert-to-michael-jackson-91466-29116210/


----------



## 1927 (Jul 26, 2011)

ddraig said:


> errm
> Jacko tribute concert with family members and other artists
> http://home.michaelforevertribute.com/home.html <<warning, shite website
> in the millennium stadium of course
> ...


 
This is an odd one. Was announced in Hollywood yesterday, thought first it was a Welsh leg of some sort of tour, but this is the only one. Apart from the fact that cardiff is the capital of god's country seems a bit odd we should be chosen. maybe he had a had a special place in his heart for us after he last played here.lol


----------



## 1927 (Jul 26, 2011)

Can we look forward to the Manics doing a cover of Smooth Criminal or the Phonics doinbg Billie Jean?


----------



## ddraig (Jul 26, 2011)

tis to do with the event company and what they offered from what i read


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2011)

We might be up in Keyaaaaardiff next week. What's going on?!


----------



## ddraig (Jul 26, 2011)

off the top of my head
Big Weekend! 
with the feeling

Funeral for a frend on Friday
Gabrielle on Sat
The Feeling on Sun
http://www.cardiff-festivals.com/bigw_e.htm


----------



## ddraig (Jul 26, 2011)

on City Hall lawn
free but searches for booze etc


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jul 26, 2011)

The Hypnotic Brass Ensemble are playing on the Saturday of Big Weekend, I couldn't recommend them enough they are quality live. Shame I'm in work.


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2011)

ddraig said:


> off the top of my head
> Big Weekend!
> with the feeling
> 
> ...


I'm heading up deep into the valleys on the Saturday, but I could be up for checking out the Big Weekend action on Friday night.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 26, 2011)

might be able to sort you a photo/press pass if you want to take pics and can be arsed bringing a camera


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2011)

ddraig said:


> might be able to sort you a photo/press pass if you want to take pics and can be arsed bringing a camera


I'll have a camera anyway so if it's no bother put me down for one or two (I was thinking of email them anyway)! I should be able to make the Fri and Sun events.


----------



## 1927 (Jul 27, 2011)

I'll going to watch Dodgy on saturday.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 27, 2011)

how much are they paying you?


----------



## 1927 (Jul 27, 2011)

ddraig said:


> how much are they paying you?


 
Mates innit, sort of!


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Jul 27, 2011)

The (no longer Big) Green Gathering is in Chepstow this year: http://greengathering2011.com/

I'm there right now, waiting for the rest of my crew to turn up to set up. Lush site. Very, er, 'tree huggy', but well worth coming to if your into this sort of thing...


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 27, 2011)

Dic Penderyn said:


> The (no longer Big) Green Gathering is in Chepstow this year: http://greengathering2011.com/
> 
> I'm there right now, waiting for the rest of my crew to turn up to set up. Lush site. Very, er, 'tree huggy', but well worth coming to if your into this sort of thing...



It's possible?? we might check this out next year, would be cool to read your review.

Saying that though, there are several other potentially good festivals this particular weekend ...


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 28, 2011)

1927 said:


> I'll going to watch Dodgy on saturday.


 
I might venture out to catch them myself, ta for the reminder had forgotten it was this weekend.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jul 29, 2011)

Just Do it, Chapter


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jul 29, 2011)

ginger_syn said:


> I might venture out to catch them myself, ta for the reminder had forgotten it was this weekend.


 
its not, its next weekend


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jul 29, 2011)

1927 said:


> I'll going to watch Dodgy on saturday.



you sure? i thought they were on Sunday


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 30, 2011)

Clint Iguana said:


> its not, its next weekend


 I'm pants with dates  .


----------



## Silurian (Aug 3, 2011)

BLACKWOOD MINERS INSTITUTE. Wednesday 2nd November 7.30pm

'Accidental Death of An Anarchist'

Did he fall or was he pushed? Responding to events unfolding in Italy in the late 1960s and early 1970s, this hugely popular farce is based on real events involving an anarchist who, whilst being held in police custody, fell - or was thrown - from the fourth floor window of a Milan police station.

Comic, farcical and occasionally verging on slapstick, the play gains momentum at a cracking pace as the cleverly snappy dialogue explodes like gunfire to reveal a masterly plot in an attempt to ridicule the police and expose a cover up.

Ages: 14+
Tickets: £12.00 / £10.00


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2011)

I reckon we'll be around for the shindig outside the City Hall on Friday if anyone's about.


----------



## 1927 (Aug 5, 2011)

Just been told that SFA are playing a surprise gig tonight in Barry!!!


----------



## pauld (Aug 5, 2011)

1927 said:


> Just been told that SFA are playing a surprise gig tonight in Barry!!!



Uh?

Gruff's in France ...

http://www.mobypicture.com/user/gruffingtonpost/view/10339947


----------



## ddraig (Aug 15, 2011)

was prob Wibidi with 2 members of SFA in it


----------



## ddraig (Aug 15, 2011)

ddraig said:


> errm
> Jacko tribute concert with family members and other artists
> http://home.michaelforevertribute.com/home.html <<warning, shite website
> in the millennium stadium of course
> ...



Jacko will be there HIMSELF to perform as he RISES from the DEAD! 

tis all a conspiracy see 
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/w...ar-at-cardiff-tribute-concert-91466-29230239/
brilliant


----------



## 1927 (Aug 15, 2011)

ddraig said:


> Jacko will be there HIMSELF to perform as he RISES from the DEAD!
> 
> tis all a conspiracy see
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/w...ar-at-cardiff-tribute-concert-91466-29230239/
> brilliant



Yeah tis true. I heard Andy Kaufman is compering!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 16, 2011)

march & rally for centenary of the Llanelli rail strike. *THIS SATURDAY (20TH AUGUST)* Assemble Llanelli Rail Station 12 noon. Please attend & spread the word. We'd like as many banners as possible, placards too.  Bob Crow will be speaking - also Nia Griffith, Keith Davies etc...

See you there

Llanelli Anti-Cuts Campaign meet every Wednesday at 6.30 p.m. upstairs in the Railway Tavern, Station Road, Llanelli. SEE YOU THERE!!

For more details contact:
John Willock, Secretary Llanelli TradesCouncil, Tel. 01554 820736
Or email:llanellianticutscampaign@gmail.com


----------



## ddraig (Aug 16, 2011)

John still going! fair play mun


----------



## ddraig (Aug 24, 2011)

Broken Vinyl Club at Cardiff Central Library - this Sat 27 August


GET READY TO ROCK AT CARDIFF CENTRAL LIBRARY

Cardiff Central Library has teamed up with Alan McGee, the man responsible for bringing Oasis,

Primal Scream and Wales’ own Super Furry Animals to our attention.

Alan is back with a new band called Broken Vinyl Club who hail from Aberdare and will perform

a special performance at the library on Saturday, August 27 at 1pm.

It’s a free event and provides a great opportunity to see the band perform their 60s style rock.

The band is already proving popular with their first single “I Want You Girl’ doing well with even

Liam Gallagher tipping them for the top.


----------



## teqniq (Aug 24, 2011)

There's an acoustic jam night started up in the Romilly on Tuesday nights, check out the resident drummer:








E2A that's the Romilly pub in Cardiff.


----------



## pigtails (Aug 24, 2011)

http://www.burlesquecardiff.com/Burlesque/New_Show_&_Ticket_Info.html

Amateur burlesque night on 30/9, I went to their last event and it was fab!


----------



## 1927 (Aug 24, 2011)

pigtails said:


> http://www.burlesquecardiff.com/Burlesque/New_Show_&_Ticket_Info.html
> 
> Amateur burlesque night on 30/9, I went to their last event and it was fab!



Maybe we should have a private U75 show the Piggy!lol


----------



## pigtails (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm not in it!


----------



## ddraig (Aug 24, 2011)

did u mean that to come out the way it sounds? e2a to 1927 

The Fall and Half Man Half Biscuit are coming to Cardiff soon as part of Swn (see what i did there?) 
different gigs but both at the Students Union in Cathays afaik

also Ugly Duckling at Cardiff Arts for the hiphop heads 
http://www.swnfest.com/
October


----------



## 1927 (Aug 24, 2011)

I did say it in jest Ddraig.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 25, 2011)

i knows

HMHB are playing Tonight! didn't realise when i posted yesterday


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 30, 2011)

MERTHYR ROCKS this weekend, 2/4 september 2011

Saturday 3 September 2011, 1pm–11pm • Venue: Cyfarthfa Park, Merthyr Tydfil
Main stage:
*OCEAN COLOUR SCENE*
*CAST*
*GOLDIE LOOKIN CHAIN*
*FRIENDS ELECTRIC*
*TIGER PLEASE*
*TOWN*

Big Deal Stage Curated by Kids In Glass Houses:
*THE LAST REPUBLIC*
*CAESAR'S ROME*
*STRAIGHT LINES*
*MASTERS IN FRANCE*
*BROKEN VINYL CLUB*
*CUBA CUBA*
*RICHARD KINSEY*


Sunday 4 September 2011, 1pm–11pm •

Main stage:
*THE BLACKOUT*
*FUNERAL FOR A FRIEND*
*SKINDRED*
*YOUNG GUNS*
*ATTACK! ATTACK!*
*MY PASSION*
*REVOKER*
*THE GUNS*
*GO-X*
Big Deal Stage Curated by Kids In Glass Houses:
*FUTURE OF THE LEFT*
*JETTBLACK*
*EXIT INTERNATIONAL*
*SAVE YOUR BREATH*
*THE SOCIAL CLUB*
*SPYCATCHER*
*DEAD BEGGARS CLUB*
*CROSSBREAKER*


----------



## JKaranka (Sep 5, 2011)

Wow, the word "curated" has definitively gone viral now! (Heard it on BBC6 the other day and was a bit surprised)

Coming up at Third Floor is "Of Duties", and exhibition of photographs by soldiers and ex-soldiers. The opening is this Friday at 7pm and it is sponsored by Otley Brewery, so you can expect some fairly hoppy, aromatic and sturdy ales. I don't know what we're getting but last time there was Colombo and Thai-Bo!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 6, 2011)

GLC live on Dapper FM tonight from 8pm


----------



## zog (Sep 21, 2011)

LTJ Bukem at the Welsh Club 8th Oct.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 21, 2011)

zog said:


> LTJ Bukem at the Welsh Club 8th Oct.




nice one


----------



## ddraig (Sep 22, 2011)

ai but Nicky Blackmarket proper junglist is playing tomorrow in diff 
'BassHertz' i believe


----------



## zog (Sep 22, 2011)

ddraig said:


> ai but Nicky Blackmarket proper junglist is playing tomorrow in diff
> 'BassHertz' i believe


 
where to is that?


----------



## ddraig (Sep 22, 2011)

think tis undertone under ten feet tall


----------



## ddraig (Sep 22, 2011)

http://www.undertonecardiff.com/2010/10/bass-hertz-feat-nicky-blackmarket.html
says 24th on there! 
will see if i can spot the poster later


----------



## ddraig (Sep 22, 2011)

more sense ere - £8 tho!
http://www.thejoycollective.co.uk/b...raws-smokey-bluntz-tony-g-bason-b2b-sheppa-d/


> *BASS HERTZ feat. NICKY BLACKMARKET *
> *ACETATE*
> *JASON F*
> *RAWS*
> ...


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 23, 2011)

Cwmaman music festival 23/24/25 september (this weekend)


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 23, 2011)

anyone want to recommend bands to see at swn?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 23, 2011)

Cardiff Cheese festival 24/25 september (this weekend)

Cheese (obvioulsy) plus 25 different Real Ales and up to 30 different Real Ciders and Perrys


----------



## ddraig (Sep 23, 2011)

wayward bob said:


> anyone want to recommend bands to see at swn?


THE FALL obviously
Ugly Duckling (shh) don't tell too many people

there are shitloads this year so aaargh depends what you like i guess?


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 23, 2011)

ddraig said:


> THE FALL obviously
> Ugly Duckling (shh) don't tell too many people
> 
> there are shitloads this year so aaargh depends what you like i guess?



will be leaving the fall to mr b - have heard varying reports of recent gigs too.

i like folk/blues/country/general "indie" shite


----------



## ddraig (Sep 23, 2011)

i see
here is the list from the site i posted up page ^
clickable links!

SWN 2011 LINE UP


Aidan Moffat and Bill Wells
Al Lewis
Among Brothers
And So I Watch You From Afar
Apostles
Ashtray Navigations
Barefoot Dance of the Sea
Battlekat
Beaty Heart
Bedford Falls
Ben Howard
Benjamin Francis Leftwich
Big Deal
Bleeding Heart Narrative
Born Blonde
Brandyman
Breton
Caves
Chailo Sim
Christopher Rees (with Full Band & Horns)
Clock Opera
Colorama
Copy Haho
Cowbois Rhos Botwnnog
Creatures of Love
CRST
Cut Ribbons
Cymbals
Dam Mantle
Dancers
Daughter
David Dondero
Deaf Club
Denuo
Dividers
Dots.filmband
Dz Deathrays
Eagulls
Echo Lake
Effort
Elephant
Elephant Stone
Esben & The Witch
Evening Chorus
FAMY
Ffred Jones
Fixers
Friends Electric
Gallops
Gavin Osborn
Gentle Friendly
Gideon Conn
Greta Isaac


----------



## ddraig (Sep 23, 2011)

so long i had to post 3 bits!


H Hawkline
Hail! The Planes
Herman Dune
His Naked Torso
Holland
Houdini Dax
Ivan Moult
Iwan Huws
James McKay
Jen Jeniro
Jim Jones Revue
Jodie Marie
Joe Janiack
Joseph & David
Joshua Caole
Kerouac
LA2019
Let’s Buy Happiness
Lewis Floyd Henry
Little Arrow
Loved Ones
Lucy Rose
Mammal Club
Martyn
Masters In France
Mechanical Bride
Melody, Melodica and Me
Monument Valley
Mowbird
Mr Phormula
Niki and The Dove
Olympians
Other Lives
Pandas and People
Patterns
Racehorses
RAPIDS!
Red City Radio
Ren Harvieu


----------



## ddraig (Sep 23, 2011)

Right Hand Left Hand
Run, WALK!
Sam Airey
Sam Duckworth
Samoans
Saturday’s Kids
Seams
Sen Segur
Shoes and Socks Off
Spector
Stay +
Strange News From Another Star
Summer Camp
Sweet Baboo
Team Sports
The Broken Vinyl Club
The Cut Ups
The Fall
The Good Wife
The History of Apple Pie
The Joy Formidable
The Keys
The Method
The Nightingales
The Skull Defekts
The Victorian English Gentlemens Club
The Witches Drum
Them Squirrels
Theme Park
Theo
Three Trapped Tigers
Tiger Please
Torches
Town
Truckers of Husk
Trwbador
Two Wounded Birds
Ugly Duckling
UltraHumanitarian
Veronica Falls
Violas
Winter Villains
Y Niwl
Yaaks
Zervas & Pepper
Zun Zun Egui

20-23 October, Cardiff, all over


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 23, 2011)

^ _this_ is why i need recommendations


----------



## ddraig (Sep 24, 2011)

init! apols  don't know what is down with you kids these days

just got back from Gwdihw where "The Sweet Spots" covered for "The Method" as someone was taken ill
great band and dj before and after
band were a 6 piece - singer, saxamaphonist, trumpet/tambourine, bass, lead and drums
quite tight and very soulful and a bit funky, great voice on the singer.
it is a small venue and they were really sweating and when they done their set everyone was shouting for more and promoter asked to, they took a band vote on it as a few of them were obviously exhausted and overheated.
they did one more and give it their all, fair play 

http://www.bandmix.co.uk/sophierosesweetspot/
old vid from last year, outside in GwdiHw, was inside tonight


go down well for offline ed?


----------



## ddraig (Sep 24, 2011)

Cardiff Arts Institute is dead!  RIP
http://cardiffartsinstitute.org/2011/09/zeitgeist/cardiff-arts-institute/
http://kaptinsblog.wordpress.com/2011/09/23/cai-rip/
real shame as venues like this are needed in Cardiff
didn't know it was brains and hope they don't blandify it too much


----------



## Riklet (Sep 25, 2011)

Fucking lame.  One of the few decent venues in Cardiff, went there all the time, for a 4 red stripe for a £10er wonky knees-up.  However slightly wanky it could be, there was a cool side to that places, always loved the lego wall and the beanbags and stuff.  Crap lay out with the 'dancefloor' at gigs though, never understood why they had the door to the smoking/back area on the other side of it! Grrrr.

Fingers crossed it reopens in a similar way, but seems a bit unlikely mebe? Never realised it was Brains either.  I think they are really shooting themselves in the foot on this one.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 30, 2011)

Oxjam Cardiff takeover on Sunday
Clwb and other venues around Womanby St 4pm-2am
http://oxjamcardiff.com/
pretty damn good value at £6/£8
*1 STREET – 5 VENUES – 7 STAGES – 10 HOURS…*​*some sort of line up http://oxjamcardiff.com/oxjam-cardiff-takeover/*​
*work late on monday then!*​


----------



## nogojones (Oct 1, 2011)

Taffia playing upstairs in the Gower tonight. They're normally a laugh.

http://taffia.biz/


----------



## ddraig (Oct 1, 2011)

have heard that


----------



## ddraig (Oct 8, 2011)

sooooo
anyone else going to the MJ tribute today? seem to have come across some tickets like see 
http://home.michaelforevertribute.com/home.html

and/or can anyone help with stage times?
only really interested in Smokey Robinson and Gladys Knight


----------



## 1927 (Oct 8, 2011)

ddraig said:


> sooooo
> anyone else going to the MJ tribute today? seem to have come across some tickets like see
> http://home.michaelforevertribute.com/home.html
> 
> ...



Just let them know what time you can get there!lol


----------



## ddraig (Oct 8, 2011)

lots of free tickets been flying about
line up fail


----------



## JKaranka (Oct 10, 2011)

This Friday at 7 is the opening of Sergey Chilikov's exhibition at Third Floor Gallery. Fun guaranteed or your money back! (The opening is, by the way, sponsored by Otley Brewery!)


----------



## ddraig (Oct 14, 2011)

Soundtrack festival - international film and music festival
http://www.soundtrackfilmfestival.com/

including "Punk Attitude + Don Letts in Conversation"
*Sun 20th Nov: 18.00: Chapter Arts Centre*
*Tickets on sale from Monday 17th October*


> Soundtrack has the pleasure of presenting a screening of Don Letts’ 2005 film ‘Punk Attitude’, which traces the evolution of punk from the burning embers of Jerry Lee Lewis’ piano, via New York’s Bowery, the English explosion, No Wave, Hardcore, Grunge and in to the melting pot of contemporary rock.
> Interviews with Henry Rollins, John Sinclair, Jello Biafra, Steve Jones, Captain Sensible, Thurston Moore, Jim Jarmusch, Legs McNeil, Hilly Krystal, Topper Headon and more chart the journey of punk’s initial rise to prominence, media backlash and subsequent dilution into various sub-genres; it’s ethos and attitude reemerging not only throughout popular music, but also to shape the make-up of independent music scene.
> 
> Following the screening Don Letts will take part in and In Conversation regarding his career as a filmmaker, how punk influenced his work to date and how he didn’t realize he was making his first film until the NME told him so.


http://www.soundtrackfilmfestival.com/programme/


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm sure it's already been mentioned but next Saturday (22nd) we'll be out and  around around Cardiff for various Swn gigs


----------



## ddraig (Oct 16, 2011)

which ones you going to WoW?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Oct 17, 2011)

Shameless cross posting, but in case you have not seen my thread in the music forum, I have a new internet radio show on Dapper FM, based in Penywaun (Aberdare-ish)

We kicked off last week and managed to break the station’s record for the number of listeners (most, not least)

*Next show tomorrow (18th October) from 8 till 10pm.*

Varied mix of punk, dub, soul, ska, techno, hip hop, space rock, mash ups and just about everything else. Details of last weeks play list, future schedules how to listen and all that malarkey can be found at http://www.peppermintiguana.co.uk/radio.html

Drop by, e-mail requests for future shows (play list sorted in advance and we don’t mess with it), get your gig plugged, keep us updated with the Cardiff city score or just show us some love.


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 17, 2011)

right, last call, i need swn recommendations and i need them, well, swn


----------



## ddraig (Oct 17, 2011)

Ugly Duckling
"cai" sat £5


----------



## la ressistance (Oct 17, 2011)

ddraig said:


> Ugly Duckling
> "cai" sat £5


bargain


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 18, 2011)

ddraig said:


> which ones you going to WoW?



In the process of working it out. Unexpectedly , the webstate implies (?) that the Fall gig would be included in the overall deal,, so curiosity at wanting to see Mark E Smith go apeshit on stage may be a big draw cos I've never seen them live  ... but lots of choices, also clashes.

I bet we'll end up going to see some as much for the band names as anything else, or go by programme descriptions at the last minute. (There being so many unknown outfits there).

Any recommendations?

More later


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 18, 2011)

ddraig said:


> Ugly Duckling
> "cai" sat £5


 
OK, ta!  

Whats their USP?


----------



## ddraig (Oct 19, 2011)

William of Walworth said:


> In the process of working it out. Unexpectedly , the webstate implies (?) that the Fall gig would be included in the overall deal,, so curiosity at wanting to see Mark E Smith go apeshit on stage may be a big draw cos I've never seen them live  ... but lots of choices, also clashes.
> 
> I bet we'll end up going to see some as much for the band names as anything else, or go by programme descriptions at the last minute. (There being so many unknown outfits there).
> 
> ...


ai
fall gig is £6.50 on own or £49.50 for the whole '4' days, think it is £25 for the Sat only http://www.swnpresents.com/
Ugly Duckling are US HipHop, been around for a fair while and pretty good imo
http://johnrostron.typepad.com/most...swn-festival-2011-presents-ugly-duckling.html
would be interesting to see them in the small venue it is in but not sure about the fall and then them in one night, think Ugly Duckling are on around 1am

as mentioned before 'the method' and i dunno1!!


----------



## ddraig (Oct 19, 2011)

Ugly Duckling, dunno if your thang dude


----------



## ddraig (Oct 20, 2011)

sooo
Charlotte Church is the swn secret surprise guest who has been performing at Clwb Ifor Bach this evening!
apparently loads of people are shocked at how good she is


----------



## la ressistance (Oct 21, 2011)

ugly duck also have a tune called cardiff.

so there.


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 22, 2011)

Ugly Duckling will be on far too late for us -- we'll have to get the last Jackbound train from CC station at 23:07 pm 

No doubt there'll be plenty else to divert us throughout the day and eve though -- we're likely to be in Cardiff from not long after 2 pm ....


----------



## Clint Iguana (Oct 22, 2011)

William of Walworth said:


> Ugly Duckling will be on far too late for us -- *we'll have to get the last Jackbound train from CC station* at 23:07 pm
> 
> No doubt there'll be plenty else to divert us throughout the day and eve though -- we're likely to be in Cardiff from not long after 2 pm ....



Look after yourself, City are at home


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 22, 2011)

I could disguise myself as a Millwall fan  -- after 17 years living in SE17 I could do the authentic voice no problem if I chose to ... 

Alternatively I could pretend I'm more into music than football, which is kinda true anyway


----------



## ddraig (Oct 22, 2011)

there are a few free shows in Spillers from about 4ish i think including Jim Jones Revue at 5pm afaik


----------



## ddraig (Oct 23, 2011)

Well, Fair play to Swn and John Rostron!  
and in the words of the poster above me (who bumped into us at the fall gig) more later!


----------



## JKaranka (Oct 24, 2011)

Going to the Oct-O-Bar fest of the Otley Arms in Treforest tomorrow evening. Might be worth checking out, I'll report back.


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 27, 2011)

JKaranka said:


> Going to the Oct-O-Bar fest of the Otley Arms in Treforest tomorrow evening. Might be worth checking out, I'll report back.


 
You lucky bastard!!!


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 27, 2011)

We're in Cardiff tomorrow afternoon.

Specials in the evening   , and of even more interest, a pregigparty in the Full Moon, Womanby St. Ska/reggae/Dub/punk and a band called Punks Not Dad. Frok about 3 pm I believe.

Can't go wrong ....


----------



## JKaranka (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeah, the Oct-O-bar fest was good. Large variety of beer and cider, reasonable prices, nices pub, friendly atmosphere. Was well worth the 18 minute train from Cathays to Treforest!


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 13, 2011)

ddraig said:


> Soundtrack festival - international film and music festival
> http://www.soundtrackfilmfestival.com/
> 
> including "Punk Attitude + Don Letts in Conversation"
> ...



We've recently booked tickets for the Don Letts film and talk for next Sunday (20th). Looking forward


----------



## JKaranka (Nov 16, 2011)

Opening of Tomas Van Houtryve's "Behind The Curtains" at Third Floor Gallery in Bute Street this Friday 7pm. The opening is sponsored by Otley Brewing Company and the exhibition by Davies Colour. The photographs explore all the current communist countries from Cuba to Nepal!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 24, 2011)

Mick Jones playing clash sons for first time since 1992 - cardiff uni 1st December



> Mick Jones will play songs by The Clash live for the first time in nearly 30 years as part of a tour for the *Hillsborough Justice Campaign*.
> 
> The Big Audio Dynamite man will play a series of live dates this December for the *Justice Tonight* tour, which aims to promote the campaign set up by the friends and family of the 96 people who lost their lives in the Hillsborough disaster in 1989.
> 
> He will also be joined by singer-songwriter *Pete Wylie* and Liverpool band *The Farm* for the six shows, which kick off at *Cardiff*'s University Solus on December 1


----------



## ddraig (Nov 24, 2011)

thanks clint
didn't know, not seen anything about it 
will be there


----------



## wayward bob (Nov 25, 2011)

grr fucking welsh club  first time i've ever met a "no electric cigs" policy


----------



## ddraig (Nov 25, 2011)

really! 
used to get well mashup in there! and not the freshest of places anyway is it. suprised by that tbh
people using them at Buffalo for the Islet gig on weds


----------



## 1927 (Nov 25, 2011)

wayward bob said:


> grr fucking welsh club  first time i've ever met a "no electric cigs" policy



Absolutely fucking ridiculous!


----------



## nogojones (Dec 8, 2011)

The Beat in the Globe on the 17th Dec


----------



## nogojones (Dec 8, 2011)

wayward bob said:


> grr fucking welsh club  first time i've ever met a "no electric cigs" policy



When I was in there a few weeks back I seen a few folks smoking proper fags. Just don't get caught.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 8, 2011)

anyone been to 48 below on charles st?
http://afterdark.co/cardiff/club/48_Below

Mickey Finn at BassHertz tomorrow!
pricey tho 
http://afterdark.co/cardiff/event/4...CKEY_FINN,_LOGAN_D_&_FATMAN_D,_DIRT-E_SECRETS


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 8, 2011)

nogojones said:


> When I was in there a few weeks back I seen a few folks smoking proper fags. Just don't get caught.



*too blatant*


----------



## nogojones (Dec 8, 2011)

wayward bob said:


> *too blatant*



wayward bob in the Welsh Club yesterday


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 8, 2011)

nogojones said:


> wayward bob in the Welsh Club yesterday



snitch


----------



## ddraig (Dec 13, 2011)

*The Crow Must Go On*

*a benefit In memory of Gary, Kath, Caisie and Talei by the Crowzone crew and others*




*Sat 28 Jan from 3PM note 3PM - Coal Exchange Cardiff Bay*
http://www.scraprecords.com/




> In memory of Gary, Kath, Caisie and Talei





> Bands
> NICK TURNER'S PROJECT 9, DIRTY SQUATTERS AD, CROWZONE, HEADJAM, R.D.F, DUB THE EARTH, TRIBAZIK, DEAD SILENCE, THE FUNHOUSE, LITTLE ERIS, AUTONOMADS, NO CHOICE, LLWYBR LLAETHOG, JONNY CAGE AND THE VOODOO GROOVE, FIREPIT COLLECTIVE ( Chezney Newman, Jay Inner Terrestrial and Davey Garner) PLUS JAY SINGING & CHEZNEY PLAYING WITH CROWZONE
> 
> & YOUR COMPERE, TORRIE and poetry by CHRIS THE POET
> ...



is blatantly a good cause and will be a great gig too
please come if you can

see Clint Iguana interview with Gary here
http://www.peppermintiguana.co.uk/SOUNDS/INTERVIEWS/garryds.html


----------



## ddraig (Dec 30, 2011)

Punk Art Forever at Howard Gardens Gallery Cardiff
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/showbi...oward-gardens-gallery-cardiff-91466-29990829/
from Thurs Jan 2012
open Mon - Fri 10 - 6
CF24 0SP


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 2, 2012)

Re post 346 : Bloody well has to be *that* particular weekend, dunnit??  

(the first two w/e's of Jan and the first two w/e's of Feb would have been fine  )

Hopes it goes well anyway that gig, looks fantastic


----------



## ddraig (Jan 13, 2012)

ddraig said:


> Punk Art Forever at Howard Gardens Gallery Cardiff
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/showbi...oward-gardens-gallery-cardiff-91466-29990829/
> from Thurs Jan 2012
> open Mon - Fri 10 - 6
> CF24 0SP


starting tomorrow
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/showbi...s-in-diverse-musical-movement-91466-30104556/
and the bloke is making errr, a brand out of it http://www.punkforever.co.uk/


----------



## nogojones (Jan 13, 2012)

for all the oldies, Easygroove and Lomas in Cardiff on the 25th feb:

http://www.facebook.com/events/231230306951345/


----------



## JKaranka (Jan 13, 2012)

Just realised that I forgot to invite you guys to the opening of Larry Fink: "Somewhere There's Music" at Third Floor Gallery. It's tonight from 7pm, and there are ales by Otley Brewery and live jazz by Arek Mazurek Quartet.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 13, 2012)

2012 steam punk festival up at the workhouse in August


----------



## ddraig (Jan 13, 2012)

JKaranka said:


> Just realised that I forgot to invite you guys to the opening of Larry Fink: "Somewhere There's Music" at Third Floor Gallery. It's tonight from 7pm, and there are ales by Otley Brewery and live jazz by Arek Mazurek Quartet.


was looking at that last night, looks good


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 14, 2012)

Laugharne Literary Festival 2012 13/15 April


----------



## ddraig (Jan 14, 2012)

ddraig said:


> *The Crow Must Go On*
> 
> *a benefit In memory of Gary, Kath, Caisie and Talei by the Crowzone crew and others*
> 
> ...


they have tickets for this in Spillers


----------



## Gavin Bl (Jan 17, 2012)

Sorry for the late notice,

A talk on "Edible Landscapes" by Michelle Fitzsimmons

Wednesday 18th January, 7;30pm

Whitchurch Community Centre
Old Church Rd/ Ty'n Y Pwll Road.

Hosted by Friends of Forest Farm.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 18, 2012)

*Friday January 20th – Cardiff ABC Shaun Lloyd Fundraiser. Featuring: Molly Zacharias, Efa Supertramp and Inconsiderate Parking. (7-10.oopm) *One off gig to raise awareness and help towards legal costs for IPP prisoners.

*Sunday January 29th – Punk Rock Emergency Sunday. Featuring: The Autonomads and much much more! (7-11.30pm)
*

*Saturday February 4th - Gung Ho, Not Since The Accident, Zinc Bukowski & Zubat (7-11.30pm)*

* Sunday February 19th -Seed Swap Sunday (11.00am*)  Bring your vegetable or flower seeds to swap, learn about renewable energies, plus info stalls about Adamsdown Community Garden and more.
ALL AT THE RED AND BLACK BROLLY


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 18, 2012)

Gavin Bl said:


> Sorry for the late notice,
> 
> A talk on "Edible Landscapes" by Michelle Fitzsimmons
> 
> ...



aww  til i saw "forest farm" i thought it would be this kind of thing


----------



## Gavin Bl (Jan 18, 2012)

there was disappointingly limited reference to bacon trees 

but it was a nice meeting, and I have to be happy to be in a room and be 20-30 years younger that pretty much everyone else...


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 19, 2012)

Gavin Bl said:


> there was disappointingly limited reference to bacon trees



are you sure it wasn't a ham bush?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 19, 2012)

Ffresh film festival 


> Ffresh – the Student Moving Image Festival of Wales – will take place at the Newport Film School and the Riverfront Theatre & Arts Centre from February 8th – 10th, 2012.


----------



## nogojones (Jan 20, 2012)

Sicknote in the Globe tomorrow night - free


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 21, 2012)

nogojones said:


> Sicknote in the Globe tomorrow night - free


----------



## nogojones (Jan 21, 2012)

that's the one


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 22, 2012)

gig featuring new 12 peice funk outfit from aberdare that are setting the valleys alight

Spirit of Boogie @ The Full Moon Cardiff - 25th February


----------



## ddraig (Jan 27, 2012)

anyone off to the coal exchange tomorrow then?
if anyone maybe knows and can confirm what i've heard then please pm/convo me up!

ta


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 27, 2012)

spillers still have tickets for rhod gilbert's comedy club thing at the globe this sunday


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 27, 2012)

ddraig said:


> anyone off to the coal exchange tomorrow then?
> if anyone maybe knows and can confirm what i've heard then please pm/convo me up!
> 
> ta



The Crow Must Go On 
*HAS MOVED TO KOKO GORILLAZ*


----------



## ddraig (Jan 27, 2012)

thanks Clint!


----------



## ddraig (Jan 28, 2012)

just been to have a look,
shaping up nicely and will be a good gig

apparently some weirdo killjoy cunts rang up the latest venue too! 
just how sad would you have to be!


----------



## ddraig (Jan 29, 2012)

well "The Crow Must Go On" last night was fuking great
fair play to the organisers, bands and dj's, specially after being fucked around with venues
what kind of cunt tries to get a venue to stop a night from being put on?


----------



## ddraig (Jan 29, 2012)

oh and there was about at least 5/6 urbs there by my counting


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 5, 2012)

Keith Levene and Jah Wobble, perform 'Metal Box in Dub' at the Laugharne Literary festival, 15th April




> The Laugharne Weekend is proud to announce that the final show of the festival on Sunday April 15th will feature *Jah Wobble*, *Keith Levene* and friends performing _Metal Box in Dub_: a unique 2012 take on the classic 1979 album.
> 
> Never mind John Lydon’s karaoke version of PIL, here we will have the two men most responsible for one of the most innovative albums ever made, performing it live for the first time ever in Britain.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 5, 2012)

fuckin ell!
more jealous of those that get to go now


----------



## nogojones (Feb 13, 2012)

13th April DJ Format in the Welsh club


----------



## Riklet (Feb 17, 2012)

That's a quality booking!  It's the week after easter though right? Was thinking of coming back to the diff to visit some friends that week..


----------



## JKaranka (Mar 15, 2012)

Tomorrow, Friday, from 7pm onwards Third Floor Gallery will present Vincent Delbrouck's exhibition "V.D.", which is the first exhibition in the Second Floor Extension. Yeah, now we have 2 exhibition spaces in the same building, and there will be Otley presence as well!


----------



## jjuice (Mar 17, 2012)

Sicknote in Lampeter next Friday 23rd


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 29, 2012)

Beltane Buzz - low key (500 capacity) laid back festival/party thing in pembrokeshire - weekend of the May Day Bank Holliday


----------



## Chemster (Mar 31, 2012)

@ The Pink Geranium Hotel, Pontardawe, Swansea Valley & Continued @ Mamas:






Few mixes from the DJ's involved:

http://soundcloud.com/anthonywatkin...-winter-contingency-dec-2010-techno-progg-mix

http://soundcloud.com/niklawson/nik-lawson-rezonate003

http://soundcloud.com/rodmanz/undertow-1202

http://www.facebook.com/events/337656149603652/ + http://www.facebook.com/events/324686830912938/


----------



## ddraig (Mar 31, 2012)

finish at 10:30?


----------



## Chemster (Mar 31, 2012)

ddraig said:


> finish at 10:30?


 
Yeah, then the club across the road opens and it continues over there till 4am. Sorry, put the wrong pic up earlier, fixed now.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 31, 2012)

i seeeeeeeeee


----------



## ddraig (Apr 6, 2012)

small exhibition on the amazing Datblygu, 30th Anniversary 
at a coffee shop on Clive rd, Cardiff
http://ytwll.com/2012/04/datblygu30/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


also documentary coming up
https://www.facebook.com/Datblygu30


----------



## teqniq (Apr 13, 2012)

16 April: An Evening with Craig Murray – Cardiff

I might have gone to this myself but unfortunately I'm at work.



> Bradley Manning Support Events (Wales) along with Wales Council for International Affairs have organised an evening with Craig Murray.
> 
> When? Monday 16 April from 6-8pm at Cardiff University.
> 
> ...


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 15, 2012)

http://troyfest.co.uk/line-up/ - 25/26/27 may 2012 the awesome babyhead headline


----------



## ddraig (Apr 24, 2012)

Festival no 6 - Portmeirion North Wales - 14, 15 + 16 Sept
http://www.festivalnumber6.com/
New Order, Primal Scream, Spiritualized and loadsa DJ's incl Derrick Carter, Jerry Dammers, Don Letts and Andy Weatherall!

looks like it could be posh but nice iykwim


----------



## Chemster (Apr 24, 2012)

ddraig said:


> Festival no 6 - Portmeirion North Wales - 14, 15 + 16 Sept
> http://www.festivalnumber6.com/
> New Order, Primal Scream, Spiritualized and loadsa DJ's incl Derrick Carter, Jerry Dammers, Don Letts and Andy Weatherall!
> 
> looks like it could be posh but nice iykwim


 
Ooooooooooooooooh! New Order & Primal Scream! That's me sold!


----------



## JKaranka (Apr 25, 2012)

The Last Resort by Martin Parr and Tom Wood opens at Third Floor Gallery on Friday 4 May 2012.






Expect also Otley ales!


----------



## JKaranka (May 8, 2012)

And this Friday (11 May) we have the opening of Rikard Laving's "Caravan"!


----------



## William of Walworth (May 10, 2012)

Cheeky cross-threading extra link here for the Maibock at the Chapter Arts Centre this weekend, starting today (Thursday 10th) at 5 ...


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 18, 2012)




----------



## ddraig (Jun 18, 2012)

'Glasnost' at the Full Moon in Womanby st Cardiff, opposite Clwb Ifor Bach
different nights and rooms based on glasto apparently
http://glasnostfestival.co.uk/
they got Chis Liberator! on this Friday and loadsa bands
https://www.facebook.com/events/316963071712410/
http://www.themoonclub.net/news/glasnost-festival-june-20-25-2012/


----------



## nogojones (Jun 19, 2012)

Chris Liberator at the Moon on Friday and Loftgroover there on the 18th Aug.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 19, 2012)

did u read mah post bra?!?


----------



## nogojones (Jun 19, 2012)

Distracted by the big picture. It was shiny.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 23, 2012)

Africa Express at Solus, Student Union in Cathays - Thurs 6 Sept - £15
http://www.cardiffstudents.com/ents/event/36/



> AFRICA EXPRESS 2012
> (including over 85 musical legends, emerging new artists, vocalists, DJs and producers from Africa and the West).
> 
> DAMON ALBARN (BLUR)
> ...


----------



## JKaranka (Aug 30, 2012)

Tomorrow, Friday 31st of August at 3pm at Third Floor Gallery (Cardiff Bay), there's a conversation between photographers Ewen Spencer, Simon Roberts and David Hurn at Third Floor Gallery down in Cardiff Bay.


----------



## William of Walworth (Aug 31, 2012)

ddraig said:


> Africa Express at Solus, Student Union in Cathays - Thurs 6 Sept - £15
> http://www.cardiffstudents.com/ents/event/36/


 
See ya down there, we've got tickets


----------



## ddraig (Sep 1, 2012)

i ain't!
probably got to hold it down for 2 weeks at least due to late payment for work grrr

what ya lookin to see? does look interesting
wonder if Kano will show up!


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 2, 2012)

Looking forward to all of it really!! Never managed to see Africa Express at Glasto a few years back and I've been wanting to fill that gap for ages. You're right though, it'll be a bit of a lottery as to which musicians turn up and which don't, seems to be something of a loose roster from what I read. Wasn't insanely pricey though so we'll have a great night 

Catch ya in Cardiff when you're feeling less skint


----------



## ddraig (Sep 3, 2012)

here is the Africa Express train! 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-19456769


----------



## ddraig (Sep 4, 2012)

more acts including Gruff Rhys added 



			
				nme said:
			
		

> Super Furry Animals' Gruff Rhys, Giles Peterson and Maxïmo Park have
> been added to the Africa Express tour this September.
> http://www.nme.com/news/damon-albarn/65833


----------



## teqniq (Sep 5, 2012)

Kick Back Social: Cosmo + Chris Ridgeway + Gail Something-Else + Emma Syrup

Thursday 6th September @ The Crofts 14-15 Croft Street, CF24 3DZ Cardiff

From the Facebook page:

Kick Back Social is a new, monthly event from the creators of Cardiff Folk Against Fascism! Like FAF, the monthly night will showcase a diverse array of acts from all over the UK. Its non-musical remit is much broader, however, as it aims to support progressive, grassroots campaigns through fundraising awareness raising etc. If you have any ideas for acts or causes, get in touch! cosmoinnit@talk21.com

https://www.facebook.com/events/400532426675262/


----------



## ddraig (Sep 5, 2012)

hope this goes well!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 13, 2012)

this weekend (14/15/16 september) *PLECTRUMS TWEETS, ACTION!* This is a ‘festival of campaigning’ taking place this weekend in Cardiff. It will be at looking at new ways of campaigning, from the use of the internet to protest song writing. The day time activities are intended for UNISON members, so if you are in UNISON, please feel free to pop along. Details of the event can be found here .. http://plectrumstweetsaction.wordpress.com/

There will be a* social event featuring the one and only Cosmo*, upstairs in the Promised Land, Windsor Place Cardiff, on Saturday night. It will be “_a night of hard-hitting, socially engaged acoustic music. Two performers and activists from the UK, Cosmo and Gail Something-Else AKA Muddy Summers, presenting a show with songs, story-telling and visuals, as well as discussion and literature about the various campaigns they have been involved in_”. *All are welcome.. and it is Free*. For more info, go to http://plectrumstweetsaction.wordpress.com/social/.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 13, 2012)

good luck with that, presume you have sorted it
working all weekend to supplement shit wage! including 8am-11pm tomorrow yes 15hrs
may be rejoining after recent changes...


----------



## ddraig (Sep 21, 2012)

Lee 'Scratch' Perry at the Glee Club Sun 28 Oct - £24
http://www.glee.co.uk/performers/lee-scratch-perry.htm
possibly part of Swn
final line up announcement for Swn apparently
http://swnfest.com/final-lineup-announcement/



> *Thursday 18th October 2012*​*A Girl Called Ruth - Beard of Wolves - Brotherhood Of The Lake - Charlotte Church - Clinigol – DJ Cluedo – DJ Kinzy – Django Django (late show) - **Eilir Pierce – Effluence – Egyptian Hip Hop – FAYE - Feed The Rhino – Foxes - **Gallows – Gareth Potter – Harry Keyworth – Jethro Fox – Kozzie – MC Vocab & MC Reepa – M.I.K -Milk Maid - **Pulled Apart By Horses – Spooky Bizzle – Swnami - **The Experimental Tropic Blues Band - **The Lovely Eggs - Tom ap Dan - Torches – Trwbador – We’re No Heroes – Wild Swim - **Yr Angen*​​​*Friday 19th October 2012*​*Astroid Boys -Bodhi - Bo Ningen - Cut Ribbons - Greta Isaac – Eddy Temple-Morris – Enfield Tennis Academy – Gala Drop – Hey Sholay - Ifan Dafydd - Jewellers - Joyce The Librarian - Katell Keineg** - Liars – Manhattan Coast – Mazes – Mr Fogg – Nebula – Pedestrian – Pen Pastwn - **Prosperina - Push & Run DJs - Rangda – Richard James Presents In Chapters – Seasfire – Sen Segur – Survivalists – The Bent Moustache – The Earth - **The Invisible – The Naturals – Toddla T – Virals – Y Bandana*​​​*Saturday 20th October 2012*​*Afro Cluster - Al Lewis – Alone – Aluna George – ANiMAL – Beatbox Fozzy – Black Moth – Bright Light Bright Light – Carwyn Kim De Bills – Casi Wyn Casual Sex - Chain of Flowers – Childhood – Cloud4mations – Crushing Blows – Dad Rocks - Death At Sea - Denuo – Deptford Goth – Desolated – Dirty Goods - **Draw Me Stories - **Echo Lake - Errors – Esther – Face + Heel - **Fist Of The First Man - **Gallops - Glass Pear – Goodtime Boys – Hexstatic – Holy Mountain – Hud – Huw M – Islet - John Grant – Kutosis – Laurence Made Me Do It – Lleuwen- Llwybr Llaethog - **Marc O’Reilly - Martin Creed – Mine – No Ceremony - No Thee No Ess - Osian Howells - **Out Of The Woods – Pale Seas – Palma Violets – Paper Aeroplanes – Pariso – PINS -**Portasound - Quiet Marauder – Rae Morris – Ratotosk – Rusty Shackle - Sam Airey – Save Your Breath – Scritti Politti - Sion Russell Jones - Tall Ships – Sweet Baboo – Teleman – The Blackout – The Family Rain – The Knox – The Physics House Band – The Tapestry - **This Many Boyfriends - Tomos Lewis - Turbowolf - **UDVC - Verity Susman - We Are Animal - We Were Evergreen - **Y Lladron - Zervas & Pepper*​​​*Sunday 21st October 2012*​*Among Brothers - Arcane Roots - Bright Young People - Clock Opera - Cold Pumas – Drenge – Dry The River – Escapists – Eugene Francis Jnr. - **Exit International - **Falls - Fire Season Fossil Collective - **Golden Fable – Fear of Men – Gulp – Gwenno – Hawk Eyes - Hysterical Injury - **Irma Vep - Jemma Roper - Joanna Gruesome – Kid Chocolat -KWES - Laura J Martin – Love Motel – Luke Sital-Singh – Man Without Country - **Micachu & The Shapes - Mowbird – My First Tooth – Night Engine – Peace – Pol – R. Seiliog – Rivals - **Rozi Plain - Samoans - Sex Hands - Shy And The Fight – Splashh - Swiss Lips - The Adelines - **The Ash & The Oak – The Dead Beggars – The Lay Lows – The School - The Staves - **The Vestals - TOY - Two Wounded Birds - Various Cruelties - Without Maps – Y Pencadyls – Yngve*​


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## Clint Iguana (Oct 1, 2012)

Alabama three playing a wake in Elliots Bar in Aberdare this thursday - although all are welcome

http://soundcloud.com/phil-da-kill/alabama-3-toffas-tribute


----------



## ddraig (Oct 6, 2012)

Oxjam Cardiff tomorrow
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/70533656/Oxjam/Oxjam_Cardiff_Takeover/Welcome.html
loads going on for not much money


----------



## JKaranka (Oct 10, 2012)

Opening of "Cardiff After Dark" by Maciej Dakowicz this Saturday from 7pm at Third Floor Gallery! There will be beer, raffle and karaoke among many other such tasteful things!


----------



## ddraig (Oct 10, 2012)

silly question but i presume this will be able to be seen daytimes too?
ta


----------



## JKaranka (Oct 10, 2012)

Yes, of course, in that case from the 14th of October onwards


----------



## ddraig (Oct 10, 2012)

cheers 
silly question really


----------



## Clint Iguana (Oct 11, 2012)

soundtrack film festival 14 to 18 november


----------



## Clair De Lune (Oct 29, 2012)

From next weekend in Swansea  Friends of mine are organising it

http://donotgogentlefestival.com/


----------



## ddraig (Nov 15, 2012)

Clint Iguana said:


>


*THIS SAT!*
*www.globecardiffmusic.com/*


> Crowbar Vs Levitation
> *Date:* Saturday, 17 November 2012
> *Time:* Doors Open 7:30pm to 2am
> *Tickets:* *BUY TICKETS*
> ...


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 15, 2012)

Kinnell there's some massively grand acts on that list! Yay! 

AOS3 (especially) and Kilnaboy both kicked proper arse at Alchemy 

Sadly (or less so?   ) we're in Bristol for Nevile Staple this w/e, but enjoy, all you Cardiff alternative partygoers!


----------



## ddraig (Jan 4, 2013)

free gig at Sherman theatre, Cathays
with Sweet Baboo



> Sherman Cymru @ShermanCymru 03 Jan
> 
> We're delighted to announce that @Sweet_Babs & @threatmantics will be playing @ShermanCymru on 31st Jan! More info to come #freegig


 
nothing on their site yet tho
http://www.shermancymru.co.uk/homepage/


----------



## nogojones (Jan 24, 2013)

D.A.V.E the Drummer down Aura in March
http://www.residentadvisor.net/event.aspx?443672


----------



## nogojones (Jan 24, 2013)

and for those about in the early 90's when the weekend started on a Thursday...

http://www.facebook.com/events/351334018314746/351335341647947/?notif_t=plan_mall_activity


----------



## ddraig (Jan 25, 2013)

*LEVITATION XVIII: OFF TO NEVER NEVER LAND...*
*KILNABOY / TRIBAZIK / EPHEXIS / IRON EYE / HAZY*

*CARDIFF: The Moon Club*
*SAT 16TH FEB, 2013 Doors 7.00 pm, finish 3.00 am*
£6adv £8 on door


http://www.galleries.afterdarkmagaz...lnaboy_/_Tribazik_/_Ephexis_/_Iron_Eye_/_Hazy

the new years do and other Levitation been to were bloody good shows and decent crowd, restored me faith it did


----------



## ddraig (Feb 6, 2013)

Spillers rare night at the Full Moon (upstairs)



> *SPILLERS PRESENTS // MAMA ROSIN + THREATMANTICS // TUESDAY 26TH FEBRUARY / THE MOON CLUB (Womanby Street)* TICKETS £5
> Occasionally the moment has arisen to promote a band under the Spillers banner.  In the past (and it's not something we've ever done lightly), the opportunity to promote gigs from Dan Penn & Spooner Oldham, Sarabeth Tucek, Dawn Landes (twice) and Errors (just the three times) is an occasion for sharing because at the crux of it, that's why we open the shop every morning*. (*note to self : this does sound a bit cheesy but it's probably as good you can expect at this time of night! anyway....)
> MAMA ROSIN are a band that captivated us in the shop.  Their 2012 album Bye Bye Bayou is Jon Spencer produced Cajun-Punk created by three Swiz gentlemen.
> They've been in session with Cerys Matthews on her 6music programme, appeared on Later with Jools Holland and played 20+ dates with Bellowhead on their recent UK tour.  We saw them at the Coal Exchange and are proud to be bringing them back for an intimate gig at the Moon Club on Womanby Street to play an energy filled and raucous set with THREATMANTICS in support.  Spillers heads will be spinning some appropriately punk / blues / cajun tunes (old and new!) in between bands so we hope you can make it too!  £5 tickets / Spillers OR £6 on the door.


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Feb 13, 2013)

Benefit gig for Stop G8 in 200clubNewport

Nu,Pogodi! {Ну, погоди}: 3-piece all girl band with dual vocals. They play a mix of Thrash/Punk/D-Beat. Leeds. 
True Valiance: "Earth Crisis meets Slayer for a ruck" We play hardcore to have fun and make friends. Bristol. 
Grand Collapse: Hardcore thrash punk from around south Wales 
Think Pretty: Two piece art rock band. 
http://on.fb.me/XS6ewV


----------



## ddraig (Feb 20, 2013)

*Born To Be Alive:
The True Confessions of Johnny Revive​*
*Chapter 1, the ‘70s — Sat 23 Feb, 8pm
Chapter 2, the ‘80s — Fri 22 Mar, 8pm*
Cardiff-born *Johnny Revive* has led a chequered life. He rose from managing punk rock bands in the late seventies to running his own film company in the late eighties — when Mrs Thatcher singled him out as a role model for young entrepreneurs. Maybe she didn’t know that his success was founded on blackmail and fraud. Or maybe she did — hey, it was the eighties! Pride came before a fall and Johnny left the UK one step ahead of the law. Now, after twenty years living in the Joshua Tree desert, Johnny’s back to share his life lessons with the people of his hometown.
*John Williams*, co-founder of the Laugharne Weekend and author of The Cardiff Trilogy, is, like most writers, more of an observer than a performer. But now he’s decided to improvise a novel live on stage. That’s not the kind of thing John Williams does. So he’ll be bringing along his new alter ego, Johnny Revive, to lend a helping hand.
*£8/£6

Book tickets*​


----------



## nogojones (Feb 23, 2013)

Disabled People Against Cuts will join other anti-cuts and community groups to lay siege to Cardiff Council on the day the council vote for budget cuts of more than £22 million: Top managers get £30,000 pay rises while projects supporting disabled people costing far less face funding cuts including :
*Shopmobility*
*Touch Trust*
*Diverse Cymru*
*Pontcanna Riding stables*
*Splott Pool*
*Thursday 28th February. 3.30PM*​*Outside City Hall*​​


----------



## ddraig (Feb 23, 2013)

Red Poets at Andrew Buchan on Albany Rd on Dydd Gwyl Dewi

http://www.redpoets.org/events.html


----------



## existentialist (Mar 3, 2013)

Pembrokeshire gets its own (internet) TV channel, starting tonight.

www.videomajic.tv

I mention this only because I'm one of the presenters 

(I have no idea if it will be any good, or absolutely dire. But I thought it might be fun finding out...)


----------



## ddraig (Mar 3, 2013)

let us know when you are on
and good luck


----------



## teqniq (Mar 3, 2013)

existentialist said:


> Pembrokeshire gets its own (internet) TV channel, starting tonight.
> 
> www.videomajic.tv
> 
> ...


That linky is taking me to a domain name registering outfit

This one should work 

http://www.videomajic.tv/


----------



## existentialist (Mar 3, 2013)

I think you got in before my nifty edit!


----------



## teqniq (Mar 3, 2013)

Nope, it takes you here:


----------



## existentialist (Mar 3, 2013)

Hmm, weird


----------



## existentialist (Mar 3, 2013)

We have 6000 viewers!

ETA: 10000 now


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2013)

There's some tiny kid doing rap now singing about welfare and shooting people.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 3, 2013)

Yeah, not quite sure that's my scene. Don’t miss my interview with Grumpy Brian, coming up live later...


----------



## existentialist (Mar 3, 2013)

All done and dusted, now. I got a bit slouchy towards the end, apparently. But had a whale of a time, notwithstanding tiny rappers and Leroy


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 4, 2013)

Cross posted from Real Ales in Wales thread :

Cornish Beerfest in Chapter Arts Centre, Tuesday 5th to Saturday 9th March


----------



## teqniq (Mar 4, 2013)

I was in there earlier, talked to one of the bar guys about it. May go and try some tomorrow.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 4, 2013)

Cool, we can't make it til Friday but we'll be heading there then for sure


----------



## ddraig (Mar 7, 2013)

is the 200 club in newport the one underground?
ta


----------



## JKaranka (Mar 17, 2013)

Next Saturday (23 March) opening of Chiara Tocci's Life After Zog in Third Floor Gallery, Cardiff. Opening sponsored by Otley brewery and exhibition by Schilt Publishing


----------



## ddraig (Mar 17, 2013)

life after Zog?!?!?
what happened to him! i liked zog


----------



## zog (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ddraig (Mar 17, 2013)

he has arisen!


----------



## zog (Mar 17, 2013)

No. he's still in bed after DAVE the drummer last night


----------



## zog (Mar 17, 2013)

I should get a grip and get some breakfast sorted


----------



## ddraig (Mar 22, 2013)

DJ Yoda full AV show at the Globe
http://globecardiff.fatsoma.com/events/84287/
also the Fall are playing at the globe, if not sold out already


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## fogbat (Mar 26, 2013)

Clair De Lune said:


> View attachment 30624


To avoid disappointment, please be aware that "Heavy Petting Zoo" is a band name


----------



## shambler (Mar 28, 2013)

Anyone else going to Sicknote in the garage then? Been looking at this one for a while, I'm there if I can manage to bum a lift off a mate


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 28, 2013)

A few of us are yes


----------



## jjuice (Mar 28, 2013)

Yep, I'll be getting down with my bad self


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 29, 2013)

well feel free to come say hello if you recognise me. (I shall be fully clothed)


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 3, 2013)

Shameless cross-thread posting from the Real Ale thread 




			
				William of Walworth said:
			
		

> Beer and Cider lists for the Swansea Bay Beer and Cider Festival, 2013, now released


 
Festival opens 5 pm *tomorrow* (Thursday 4th April) and continues until Saturday.

We were very busy sitting up Monday and especially yesterday, when all the beer and cider were delivered. Use the link above to check the lists -- they choice is better and more varied this year (IMO) than ever before  
(Not quite so much to do today -- I don't need to go down until a bit later).

Wales's second biggest beer festival! And a rare chance in Swansea to sample a *properly* quality choice of beer


----------



## nogojones (Apr 5, 2013)

Rockwell is playing the Welsh Club tonight, which I'm gutted to be missing, as some mates are putting Juice Joint on in Baa Bars on Guildhall - Funk and all that sort of malarkey.

next week it's Hazard down the vaults in the docks. Proper jump up


----------



## nogojones (Apr 5, 2013)

Also Congo Natty in the Welsh Club early May. A good couple of months for jungle


----------



## existentialist (Apr 5, 2013)

And tomorrow evening, if you're not at William's beer festival, you can stay in and watch Côr Cymru on S4C at 9pm to see if my choir (Tempus) makes it through to the finals...


----------



## ddraig (Apr 5, 2013)

nogojones said:


> Rockwell is playing the Welsh Club tonight, which I'm gutted to be missing, as some mates are putting Juice Joint on in Baa Bars on Guildhall - Funk and all that sort of malarkey.
> 
> next week it's Hazard down the vaults in the docks. Proper jump up


wut? 
wut is Juice Joint on in Baa Bars on Guildhall?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 5, 2013)

ai got the flyer for hazard
did not know about Congo Natty! cheers


----------



## nogojones (Apr 5, 2013)

ddraig said:


> wut?
> wut is Juice Joint on in Baa Bars on Guildhall?


 
Yea. don't know if you do the FB thing, but...

https://www.facebook.com/events/140520719454765/

Guildhall Place. Were you about in the early '90's? was a very regular night in the Welsh Club for years. It's what funded the Welsh Clubs rise from a welsh language drinking den to what you got today


----------



## ddraig (Apr 5, 2013)

Congo Natty - 3 May http://clwb.net/cym/listings/event2884/aperture.html


----------



## ddraig (Apr 5, 2013)

nogojones said:


> Yea. don't know if you do the FB thing, but...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/events/140520719454765/
> 
> Guildhall Place. Were you about in the early '90's? was a very regular night in the Welsh Club for years. It's what funded the Welsh Clubs rise from a welsh language drinking den to what you got today


ok ta
nah was not about then


----------



## ddraig (May 2, 2013)

Diffusion international photo fest
across Cardiff throughout May
http://www.diffusionfestival.org/
including the old Tramsheds/Council vehicle depots off Clare rd
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-22375773 (with video)


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 5, 2013)

Photographic exhibition in the Winding House New Tredegar, fosusing on life in bargoed in the 1970s. Photos taken by Sweedish Photographer Kjell-Ake Andersson


----------



## JKaranka (May 8, 2013)

I'm showing with Bartek Nowicki at Butetown Arts & History Centre. Opening this Friday. Brewed some saison for the occasion. Event at Diffusion.


----------



## ddraig (May 8, 2013)

nice one JK! 
will try and get down at some point


----------



## ddraig (May 9, 2013)

recently i have spotted these coming up at the globe
*Ruts DC* Fri 17th May 
The Globe - crowbar with support from Sporadics (and Dead Silence Syndicate afaik)
http://www.punx.co.uk/gigs/crowbar-presents-ruts-dcthe-sporadics-guests

Sunday 19 May
also *Abyssinians at Bogiez* (Barfly) 
http://www.bogiez.com/gigs/the-abyssinians-guests

*DJ Afrika Bambaataa* - 30th anniversary planet funk tour  
Sun 2nd June
http://globecardiff.fatsoma.com/events/86358/

Immortal Technique at the Globe £16 for a tuesday, not sure if he's gone full on truther now or what? 
 + Akir, Hasan Salaam & DJ Static Tue 18th June The Globe
http://globecardiff.fatsoma.com/events/87333/


----------



## ddraig (May 11, 2013)

> *Aura Cardiff* ‏@*AuraCardiff*
> 1m​Tonight Top Buzz is bringing it to Aura and Cardiff #*oldskooljungle*pic.twitter.com/385tjyDA1W


----------



## ddraig (May 15, 2013)

City Hall next Thurs 23 May

*SCRAP THE BEDROOM TAX*
Lobby Cardiff Council for * No evictions * Redesignation of Houses to evade Bedroom Tax *More Money for Discretionary Housing Payments * Councillors to Stand with Tenants Not The Government.
Meet at 330pm, Thursday 23rd May,
 at City Hall, Cathays Park

https://www.facebook.com/events/303476889784283/


----------



## jjuice (May 31, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/events/226714277463973/


near St Davids, Pembrokeshire, this weekend.


----------



## teqniq (May 31, 2013)

In all likelihood this thread was not really created for this but this is lifted from FB:



> EDL planning march to commemorate Lee Rigby's death at Maindy Barracks, Cardiff 1pm, tomorrow (Saturday)



The poster himself is not around and neither am I as I'm at work but i thought there would be a fair few people on here who would like to know so as to arrange a response.


----------



## ddraig (May 31, 2013)

jjuice said:


> <snip>
> 
> 
> near St Davids, Pembrokeshire, this weekend.


 
if that's what i think it is, should it be publicly posted??
can't see the link so apols if i have it wrong


----------



## ddraig (May 31, 2013)

teqniq said:


> In all likelihood this thread was not really created for this but this is lifted from FB:
> 
> 
> 
> The poster himself is not around and neither am I as I'm at work but i thought there would be a fair few people on here who would like to know so as to arrange a response.


 
do they mean the non existant wdl?


----------



## teqniq (May 31, 2013)

hmm I suppose it might be but the info is from the EDL sit:

hxxp://englishdefenceleague.org/edl-news-2/1930-silent-walks-for-lee


----------



## ddraig (May 31, 2013)

don't link to it mate!
possible to post the text here instead please?


----------



## teqniq (May 31, 2013)

Apologies, link broken but this is from the page:



> Cardiff RT lee rigby walk Cardiff 1pm saturday maindee barracks Cardiff


----------



## ddraig (May 31, 2013)

cheers
was it a tweet too?


----------



## teqniq (May 31, 2013)

A quick Twitter search reveals:



> EDLTrobinson: @joeccfc_ @MiichalSiidoryk: @EDLTrobinson  RT lee rigby walk Cardiff 1pm saturday maindee barracks cardiff cheers!


----------



## ddraig (May 31, 2013)

thanks
sorry at work so can't look this stuff up


----------



## ddraig (Jun 3, 2013)

ddraig said:


> recently i have spotted these coming up at the globe
> *Ruts DC* Fri 17th May
> The Globe - crowbar with support from Sporadics (and Dead Silence Syndicate afaik)
> http://www.punx.co.uk/gigs/crowbar-presents-ruts-dcthe-sporadics-guests
> ...


 

what a fucking dickhead i am 
missed Bambaataa yesterday   

really pissed off


----------



## existentialist (Jun 3, 2013)

jjuice said:


> https://www.facebook.com/events/226714277463973/
> 
> 
> near St Davids, Pembrokeshire, this weekend.


 
That'll be some kind of rave party, then 

ETA: well, that, or a rather excellent performance of the Verdi Requiem, *cough*


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 3, 2013)

the honourable society of cymmrodorion are having a do at the london welsh centre soon: http://www.londonwelsh.org/whats-on/events-at-lwc

and the london welsh centre are having their annual quiz on 21 june, information on link above


----------



## ddraig (Jun 3, 2013)

such a wag pickers! 

and existentialist, neither!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jun 14, 2013)

5th july - Chapter Arts
Captain Ska and Dirty Revolution

http://www.facebook.com/events/564408110257701/


----------



## ddraig (Jun 15, 2013)

vegfest at Mackintosh sports centre in Roath nr Albany and City rd today, starts at 7 it think
https://www.facebook.com/events/577582055587989/?ref=3


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jun 22, 2013)

Clint Iguana said:


> 5th july - Chapter Arts
> Captain Ska and Dirty Revolution
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/events/564408110257701/


 
Attila the Stokbroker now added to the bill


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jul 3, 2013)

Clint Iguana said:


> 5th july - Chapter Arts
> Captain Ska and Dirty Revolution and Attila the Stockbroker
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/events/564408110257701/


 
two days to go


----------



## ddraig (Jul 25, 2013)

no line up yet but could be interesting, like the people at the moon
*The Hub Festival is held over three days, August 23-25 in the Cardiff Castle Quarter.*
HUB Festival on and around Womanby st
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/whats-on/music/new-festival-aims-put-cardiff-5315579
https://www.facebook.com/HubFestivalCardiff
not sure about the comparison mind!


> Steve not only sees the festival, which has been launched with the support of Cardiff Council, as putting the city on the map but transforming the Castle Quarter into a must see destination for those visitors looking for an alternative to chain pubs.
> “Look at any of the cities naturally that have a really vibrant music scene, they’ve all got their own dedicated area. Whether you’re talking about the Northern Quarter in Manchester, Stokes Croft in Bristol or Sauchiehall Street in Glasgow.
> “If you visit those cities and you say to somebody ‘where do I go tonight,’ they don’t say ‘this venue or that venue’, they say ‘go to the Northern Quarter or head down to Stokes Croft or go over to Sauchiehall Street.
> 
> ...


----------



## ddraig (Jul 26, 2013)

like the look of this and always rated klashnekoff
looks like could be under 18 tho 
and connected to a church 
https://twitter.com/CardiffYC/status/360708615306371072


----------



## nogojones (Jul 26, 2013)

I reckon we could pass for under 18 in the right light


----------



## teqniq (Jul 26, 2013)

From FB:



> Saturday 27th july @ Charlie Brown's 114-116 St Mary's St
> 
> dubby, punky, techno party in rememberence of lenny Leafeater :
> 
> ...


----------



## ddraig (Jul 26, 2013)

that looks decent!
it's Efa Supertramp not Eva
right in the text but wrong in the lineup, weird

apparently been a few good gigs at that Charlie Brown's place, anyone been to any?


----------



## nogojones (Jul 26, 2013)

ddraig said:


> that looks decent!
> it's Efa Supertramp not Eva
> right in the text but wrong in the lineup, weird
> 
> apparently been a few good gigs at that Charlie Brown's place, anyone been to any?


 

Nice venue. it's Carlos's from the Hippo if you were in town a way back


----------



## ddraig (Jul 26, 2013)

nope


----------



## ddraig (Aug 5, 2013)

Printhaus in Canton this weekend
https://www.facebook.com/events/158220261037658/

*Music Maker: Exhibition 9-11th August*


----------



## ddraig (Aug 5, 2013)

some of the line up for Hub festival in moon club and around Womanby st from post 490
http://hubcardiff.com/
a lot of them are nights or promoters, not actual bands
should be good


----------



## ddraig (Aug 24, 2013)

anyone off to Hub then?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 25, 2013)

was fun last night
capoeira in the street, quite busy, nice atmosphere and i even got handed the mic at one point 
shame the bloody earth pulled out!


----------



## ddraig (Aug 26, 2013)

well that was really good again!
them squirrels were proper amazing as were Kundama 
really good atmosphere again, Hub festival pulled it off, £15 for 3 nights (and jam tomorrow) fair play


----------



## ddraig (Aug 26, 2013)

anyone ever been to Eclipse in Penarth?
http://www.jellybeanpromotions.co.uk/Upcoming_Events.html
BIIIIIIG JUNGLE NIGHT!


----------



## Mindles$ (Aug 26, 2013)

£20 for a ticket!!


----------



## ddraig (Aug 26, 2013)

init!
i need a proper rave up but as always never actually make it
had a good couple of days at hub festival this weekend tho!


----------



## nogojones (Aug 26, 2013)

and closes at 2 in proper old skool Cardiff style


----------



## ddraig (Aug 27, 2013)

didn't notice that! who is going to pay that and go to it??


----------



## ddraig (Sep 6, 2013)

Thomas Dolby at Chapter with film and Q+A £20
http://www.chapter.org/thomas-dolby-invisible-lighthouse-live
Sunday 15 September


> *Thomas Dolby's The Invisible Lighthouse Live*
> UK/2013/30mins (full event 120mins)/no cert.
> 
> An impressionistic documentary about the lighthouse on a mysterious island that for decades has shone its comforting beam into Thomas Dolby’s bedroom window and whose imminent closure sparks an urge for a new creative path for the artist. Taking us through various stages of his incredibly varied career with a live score and narration, electro pioneer and internet guru Dolby takes a sideways look at obsolete technology, loss and the human condition.
> ...


----------



## nogojones (Sep 6, 2013)

ddraig said:


> Thomas Dolby at Chapter with film and Q+A £20
> http://www.chapter.org/thomas-dolby-invisible-lighthouse-live
> Sunday 15 September



 Now I'd consider going to that, but at £20 I'll have to live without it.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 6, 2013)

gotta keep the plebs out ya


----------



## ddraig (Sep 6, 2013)

gig tonight we can all afford, will convo you as not sure tis public info


----------



## nogojones (Sep 6, 2013)

Unless someone can come up with a good idea for a grand night (or weekend) out pretty quickly it might be the fishy disco for me


----------



## ddraig (Sep 28, 2013)

Font Hunt Oct 6
http://www.cardiffdesignfestival.org/events/type-hunt
wayward bob


----------



## ddraig (Sep 28, 2013)

nogojones said:


> Unless someone can come up with a good idea for a grand night (or weekend) out pretty quickly it might be the fishy disco for me


Friday 1st of November 2013
*DIRTY KNEES 'HALLOWEEN SPECIAL' RATPACK,FABIO & GROOVERIDER, NICKY BLACKMARKET, DJ LOMAS AND MORE.*
*1st November, £15+bf*
*http://afterdark.co/cardiff/event/1...VERIDER,_NICKY_BLACKMARKET,_DJ_LOMAS_AND_MORE...*


----------



## nogojones (Sep 28, 2013)

ddraig said:


> Friday 1st of November 2013
> *DIRTY KNEES 'HALLOWEEN SPECIAL' RATPACK,FABIO & GROOVERIDER, NICKY BLACKMARKET, DJ LOMAS AND MORE.*
> *1st November, £15+bf*
> *http://afterdark.co/cardiff/event/1...VERIDER,_NICKY_BLACKMARKET,_DJ_LOMAS_AND_MORE...*


Yea, will likely be at that one. There's also Ruffneck Ting's 20th birthday over in the Lakota soon. Christ I feel old


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 28, 2013)

ddraig said:


> Font Hunt Oct 6
> http://www.cardiffdesignfestival.org/events/type-hunt
> wayward bob



heh nice one. if i'm not totally up to my eyes that might make a fun sunday out


----------



## ddraig (Oct 4, 2013)

Skream at (bought out) buffalo bar next week 
will be silly rammed


----------



## ddraig (Oct 6, 2013)

wayward bob said:


> heh nice one. if i'm not totally up to my eyes that might make a fun sunday out


loads of good examples and pics here 
http://cardifftypehunt.tumblr.com/


----------



## existentialist (Oct 6, 2013)

November 2nd, 7pm, existentialist's 50th, Pembroke. Music & homebrew. PM for details, if I don't respond, it's almost certainly personal


----------



## ddraig (Oct 10, 2013)

empty walls street art starting today in Roath as part of Made in Roath
http://emptywallsfestival.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## ddraig (Oct 10, 2013)

also Pharcyde at Globe early December! 
http://www.globecardiffmusic.com/2013/10/09/bizarre-ride-ii-the-pharcyde-confirmed-for-december-3rd/


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 11, 2013)

Any particular recomendations for bands at Swnfest next weekend, anybody? We'll be in Cardiff for a big chuck of Saturday 19th -- mainly for beer , but we'll want to take in a band or two, too.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 11, 2013)

not impressed with line up this year tbh
and after the decently priced, well run and packed full of stuff hubfestival not feeling Swn


----------



## ddraig (Oct 11, 2013)

Made in Roath starts next week - listings
http://www.roathcardiff.net/2013/10/11/made-in-roath-2013-listings/

Made in Roath 2013 starts next week, and there is a packed programme of events, exhibitions, Open Houses, and something for everyone to get involved with.

Here is a selection of event listings given to us by the organisers for you to start planning – the complete programme and more details are on the brand new Made in Roath website, and you can also download the programme here.

*Made in Roath Open* 17th Oct 6pm-8pm The Gate Arts Centre, CF24 3JW Opening (17th Oct -15th Nov)

*Museum of Mystery* 17th Oct – 24th Oct (pub opening hours) The Albany Pub, 105 Donald Street, CF24 4TL

*Hand of Roath* 17th – 24th Oct 10am-4pm Unit 17: Dynamo Wrekshop / Unit 3B: Thingy Robots, Arcade Cardiff, St. David’s

*Lost in Transit* 17th – 24th Oct library opening times Cathays Library, Fairoak Road, CF24 4PW

*The Lost Aquarium of Roath Park* 17th – 24th Oct 11am-5pminfo@geneticmoo.com

*Canary* 17 Oct – 24 Oct 11am-11pm Macintosh Sports Club (old car park) 38 Keppoch St, CF24 3JW www.artshell.org

*Little House of BOSCH: A Slow Flurry of Sound & Vision Opening*: 18th Oct 8pm – Late Northcote Lane (Off City Road) CF24 3BU (18th – 20th Oct)

*The Closed Road* 19th Oct 10am-3pm Plasnewydd Road (off Albany Road), CF24 3EN

*Paint the Park* 19th Oct 11am-4 pm Roath Park, near the library playground

*The Big Draw Workshop* 19th Oct 11am-4pm St Martin’s in Roath Church, Albany Road, CF24 3JL.

*Cardiff M.A.D.E. @ Milkwood Launch Part, Opening Night*: 19th Oct 6pm-10pm 41 Lochaber Street, CF24 3LS (17th – 24th Oct)

*Dora Winstone and 3DY* 19th – 20th Oct, 10am-6pm 45 Crofts Street, CF24 3DY

*FFRWD* Sat 19th – Sun 20th Oct 11am-5pm 190 Albany Road, CF24 3RX

*Confessions* 20th Oct 2pm-4pm The Andrew Buchan Bar, 29 Albany Road, CF24 3LH

*Roath V The World Football Match* 20th Oct 2pm-4pm Roath Park Recreation Ground

*National Screen and Sound Archive of Wales* 20th Oct 5pm-7pm Thé Pot Café 138 Crwys Road, CF24 4NR

*Suburban Horror* 21st Oct 9pm-10pm Redland House, 37 Richards Terrace, CF241RW

*SHELTERNET* 23rd Oct 5pm-7pm Plasnewydd Community Garden, Shelley Gardens, Milton Street. CF24 (17th- 23rd Oct)

*We Are Cardiff: Portrait Of A City* 23rd Oct 8.30pm-9.20pm g39, Oxford Street, CF24 3D

*E.T. – A cycle-in movie screening* 24th Oct Door – 5.40pm, Film – 6pm-8pm g39, Oxford Street, CF24 3DT (Tickets £3-£5)

*Nocturnal Walk* 24 Oct, 8 – 9.30 pm. Meet at g39, Oxford St, CF24 3DT


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 11, 2013)

blimey made in roath's getting pretty big now


----------



## ddraig (Oct 11, 2013)

yeah
the empty walls graff stuff with artists from all over will definitley be worth checking out


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 13, 2013)

ddraig said:


> not impressed with line up this year tbh
> and after the decently priced, well run and packed full of stuff hubfestival not feeling Swn


 

Shame that, but I imagine we'll find somethuing worth a watch anyway next Sat. We'll be looking at  cheaper stuff anyway.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 16, 2013)

Swn
revising opinion a bit now, might go on Friday if venues announced and do-able
found it quite confusing so far
ticket prices are ridiculous at £65 for the weekend, £20 for Friday and £28 for Sat!
http://swnfest.com/tickets/
found it hard to know what is on where so far and the lineup pages are terrible


----------



## ddraig (Oct 16, 2013)

allegedly where bands are playing
http://issuu.com/swnfest/docs/web_schedule/1?e=9454793/5137039


----------



## ddraig (Oct 16, 2013)

much more readable Swn listing
http://swnfest.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/full-schedule-a4.jpg


----------



## la ressistance (Oct 17, 2013)

It is very pricey but I reckon it deserves support (if you can afford it ) . Not much good happens in cardiff.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 17, 2013)

i would agree if it wasn't for all the funding/sponsorship they get along with most of the staff as volunteers 
did you go to the hub festival? that was good


----------



## ddraig (Oct 19, 2013)

la ressistance said:


> It is very pricey but I reckon it deserves support (if you can afford it ) . Not much good happens in cardiff.


it doesn't need support!
so glad didn't get a wristband, massive queues even for people with wristbands, must have been a good 100 outside Clwb in rain trying to get in
individual venues also sold out, would have been seriously miffed paying that much and not able to get in!
night saved by full moon that was free and had Johnny Cage Angels on and then gwdi hw which was only £3


----------



## la ressistance (Oct 19, 2013)

Hmm, I'm heading in soon, hope its not too packed


----------



## ddraig (Oct 19, 2013)

should be ok in day i reckon


----------



## la ressistance (Oct 20, 2013)

'twas good. Not great but good. Certainly not worth the ticket cost.


----------



## teqniq (Oct 20, 2013)

Gabby Young / Lost Tuesdays / Flapsandwich / Tommy Tank @ The Globe

(FB page)

Tuesday 22nd October Tickets are £8 from here

Bit steep you may say I know, but she does have a fantastic voice - I have seen her do an acoustic set once and this is the full band so should be quite a show.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 20, 2013)

la ressistance said:


> 'twas good. Not great but good. Certainly not worth the ticket cost.


boo, could you get in places?


----------



## la ressistance (Oct 21, 2013)

ddraig said:


> boo, could you get in places?


Yeah, just had to plan a bit to make sure we got in early.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 4, 2013)

Oxjam Cardiff this Sunday 10 November
http://issuu.com/oxjamcardiff/docs/ox2013#
only £7.50 adv and £10 on day


----------



## nogojones (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## ddraig (Dec 3, 2013)

for the Miners Welfare Fund
Friday 12 Dec, Fashion Quarter (building on Wombany st opposite Clwb Ifor Bach)
https://www.facebook.com/events/186035051602835/


----------



## ddraig (Dec 4, 2013)

Thursday not Friday


----------



## ddraig (Dec 10, 2013)

Catapult have Roni Size popping over the bridge to play at the Globe on Albany rd on Sat 28 December - £14


----------



## nogojones (Dec 10, 2013)

ddraig said:


> Catapult have Roni Size popping over the bridge to play at the Globe on Albany rd on Sat 28 December - £14



If my knees better that might be a goer


----------



## ddraig (Dec 20, 2013)

bit miffed about that ^^ now
committed to bloody wedding reception in town 
still thinking of going to see Roni if i can find out what time he is on so can duck the wedding thing


----------



## ddraig (Dec 20, 2013)

also this looks interesting! any Joy Division fans in the house?
March at the Globe, one of only 2 uk shows so will no doubt sell out well quick


----------



## nogojones (Dec 21, 2013)

Ok so this is in East Cardiff, but its Diy , Smokescreen and a party after to celebrate the shortest of days

https://pinvents.com/event/690721607619497/duvet-vous-winter-solstice-party


----------



## ddraig (Dec 24, 2013)

got tickets for Roni Size now


----------



## la ressistance (Dec 28, 2013)

ddraig said:


> bit miffed about that ^^ now
> committed to bloody wedding reception in town
> still thinking of going to see Roni if i can find out what time he is on so can duck the wedding thing


I'm going to a wedding reception in town tonight too. Ill be sure to tell them you ditched them for roni size.  

(Good plan though, might follow suit)


----------



## FaradayCaged (Dec 31, 2013)

Going to watch the County at Rodney Parade. Every Welsh peep should be interested in that 

League One, here we come.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 1, 2014)

Free for All festival at Moon club and also Bristol this year
huuuuuuuge, all free all this month 
http://www.freeforallfestival.net/


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 17, 2014)

That looks pretty damned good .... we're half-committed to another fest elsewhere that particular w/e, but ...


----------



## ddraig (Jan 17, 2014)

Akil MC from Jurassic 5 in Gwdi Hw for £3!! Monday coming 20 Jan
https://www.facebook.com/events/654480764595153/


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## nogojones (Jan 19, 2014)

Would dearly love to go to this, but i've fucked my knee and can barely walk let alone dance


----------



## ddraig (Jan 20, 2014)

hope your knee gets better soon mate

ai would be interesting, they are/were also doing £20 for that ^^ and Hype at the vaults in Feb
outta town that night tho


----------



## ddraig (Jan 21, 2014)

this can go in here and real ales Wales!
fire festival thingy

Super Furry Animals beer, Fuzzy Beer
launched on 1 Feb by the Celt Experience Brewery
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/whats-on/food-drink-news/welsh-rock-icons-super-furry-6530196


> Produced in conjunction with the Celt Experience Brewery, members of the band will be stirring up a storm when their new beer – named Fuzzy (after their debut album Fuzzy Logic) is unveiled at a special event next month.
> 
> Those who love their beers can taste the new brew at the one-night only Fire Festival on Saturday, February 1. Billed as ‘a celebration of innovative craft beer, art and smokey food’, it will be held to celebrate the Celtic Experience’s new village development at its brewery on the Pontygwindy Estate in Caerphilly.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 23, 2014)

Can't make that one just above sadly.

But that Surplus Fest looks 100% cracking    

(Alternative Alchemy for me this year? And much nearer).

Will investigate leave possibilities today (it'd be straight after a week off working at Glastonbury so could be a bit of an issue logistically there, but soddit ...  )


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 23, 2014)

Clint Iguana said:


>




I've now booked off the relevant Monday (7 July), that;s a recovery-Monday officially booked off and in our evil work leave diary. 

And I'm now linked in with Surplus's FB feed. 

We'll so be going!!


----------



## ddraig (Jan 29, 2014)

Wedding present at the Gate in Roath! (Keppoch st off City and Albany Rd)
great band 


> THE WELSH CONNECTION
> The Wedding Present recently accepted an invitation to appear at the ‘Wales Goes Pop’ Festival, which takes place in April and also features artists such as Helen Love and Laetitia Sadier. The band are looking forward to appearing at The Gate Arts Centre in Cardiff on Saturday 19th.
> 
> Since this is also ‘Record Store Day 2014’ the band will be releasing the third in their foreign language EPs series to coincide with the event. Last year they released the ‘4 Lieder EP’ in German and the year before it was ‘4 Chansons EP’ in French. This year’s effort, ‘EP 4 Cân’ will be sung... you guessed it... in Welsh!


----------



## ddraig (Feb 7, 2014)

Cardiff Live Music Survey from Wales Music
some of the q's are a bit crap imo
http://www.welshmusicfoundation.com/en/news/news.php?id=233


----------



## ddraig (Feb 12, 2014)

Paul Weller to play Cardiff Castle 24 July
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/whats-on/music-nightlife-news/paul-weller-rock-cardiff-castle-6696892


----------



## ddraig (Feb 16, 2014)

http://issuu.com/walesuaf/docs/cardiffuaf_-_22.3_a5.v2_
uaf thingy against racism and facism 22 March Cardiff 11am


----------



## ddraig (Feb 23, 2014)

Yellowman and Dillinger at Globe Cardiff on Thursday 27 Feb
http://www.globecardiffmusic.com/
Then Neville Staple Band and the Dub Pistols on 8 March


----------



## ddraig (Mar 12, 2014)

not that anyone will be interested like, but get this
Alexander O'Neal, Alexander O'Neal!!!! 
at the Globe 13 June
http://www.globecardiffmusic.com/2014/03/05/alexander-oneal-to-play-the-globe-this-june/


----------



## nogojones (Mar 19, 2014)

Gruff Rhys in the church in Pentyrch, 2nd May. I imagine there's not many tickets available so if its your sort of thing move quick

http://www.ticketsource.co.uk/date/97581


----------



## ddraig (Mar 19, 2014)

cheeeeers mate!


----------



## nogojones (Mar 19, 2014)

did you get one? looks like its sold out now


----------



## ddraig (Mar 19, 2014)

Yup ta! Cheers


----------



## nogojones (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## ddraig (Mar 19, 2014)

never even heard of that place or been that far out!


----------



## ddraig (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## la ressistance (Mar 29, 2014)

Fingathing are in goodie who tonight, if anyone fancies some double bass and a bit of scratching.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 29, 2014)

ah pants! got party in the house


----------



## ddraig (Apr 6, 2014)

exhibition coming next year
*Chalkie Davies' rock star photos to go on show in Cardiff
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-26887216






The collection of 33 photographs is now on at Snap Galleries in London but will come to the National Museum Cardiff from May to August next year.*


----------



## ddraig (Apr 9, 2014)

Sunday 4 May Porters Cardiff (at the back of the motorpoint arena across the main road)
few acts there!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 29, 2014)

Live 70's reggae from Talisman on last ever JuJuNations at GwdiHw on 3rd May
https://www.facebook.com/events/680656735315607/


----------



## nogojones (Apr 29, 2014)

Mr Vast (Wevie Stonder), flapsandwitch and someone else at 10 ft tall tomorrow for a stop NATO fundraiser

https://www.facebook.com/events/506198619485706/


----------



## ddraig (May 13, 2014)

Merthyr Rising Festival 2014
http://merthyrrising2014.wix.com/merthyr-rising-2014#!about2/c20bf
SAT 31 MAY 2014: A Festival of Resistance in the Hometown of the Red Flag...

tad pricey maybe, £5 for day £5 for film (Svengali) and £15 for evening gig and £10 for Jon Owen dj'ing after!!
http://merthyrrising2014.wix.com/merthyr-rising-2014


----------



## ddraig (May 16, 2014)

why ain't this been posted eh? eh?
tomorrow at Moon Club



> this event includes live mini set from Sam Jones who will be performing music produced by Stranegtown and Mr Racz, and lots more acts. 8pm-3am. Tickets £5.00 Saturday 17 May 2014 at The Moon Club.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 6, 2014)

great anti fa gig at Red and Black last night, good bands and well attended
bands were - Atterkop, Dead City Riot, Chewed Up and Public Order Act!
loved the Bristol anti fa banner

look out for more here 
http://redandblackumbrella.squat.net/


----------



## ddraig (Jun 6, 2014)

DJ MARKY at Koko Gorillas in Cathays tomorrow
Catapult records event


----------



## nogojones (Jun 22, 2014)

Jungle Brothers in the Globe 26th Sep


----------



## ddraig (Jun 23, 2014)

nogojones said:


> Jungle Brothers in the Globe 26th Sep


 ta!


----------



## ddraig (Jul 18, 2014)

nogojones said:


> Jungle Brothers in the Globe 26th Sep


got tickets from the moon club for this last night

this is on tonight and over weekend, free in foyer of WMC


----------



## phoenixlily (Jul 19, 2014)

Sunday 27 July there's a Wrestling Themed snapped up market at the Printhaus. These are always a good way to spend a day...

FB event here


----------



## phoenixlily (Jul 19, 2014)

Also for people who like Nick Cave - the fictional documentary thing about him is being shown at Chapter in September, plus a live streamed performance from the Barbican 

http://www.chapter.org/20-000-days-earth-nick-cave-live-satellite


----------



## phoenixlily (Jul 19, 2014)

Also this in August ....


----------



## ddraig (Jul 19, 2014)

Croeso phoenixlily


----------



## shambler (Jul 21, 2014)

Hey phoenixlily - What's that Harlequin festival about then? I tried to text 'harlequin' to that number and my phone said it would incur charges. There doesn't seem to be anything about it on the internet

Hi BTW!


----------



## phoenixlily (Jul 21, 2014)

hello everybody! Apparently the text charge is just your normal text charge. I did text it off my old handset (which has now fried so I can't find exactly what they replied to me with), but their reply text said something about it being a magical festival somewhere near Cardiff over that weekend. If I hear any more I'll post on here. I think it's likely to be held at the Coed Hills, if you've ever been there? It's sort of the Milgi people who are putting it on, so if you keep an eye on their Facebook/Twitter I'm sure more will be announced on there.... (website http://www.milgilounge.com/). But like I said when I hear more I'll add it here, no worries


----------



## phoenixlily (Aug 2, 2014)

Hmm. Looks like Harlequin has been postponed until next year - problems with licensing or something. Sad face. Sorry for getting everyone's hopes up...


----------



## ddraig (Aug 13, 2014)

Strange Wales fest, 3 days, Sept 19.20,21
Dylan weekend 2, Laugharne
http://www.strangewales.com/en/
£40 early bird
Gruff Rhys, Young Marble Giants, Islet, Llwybr Llaethog etc


----------



## William of Walworth (Aug 13, 2014)

Time for a blatant plug, even more blatantly cross-thread-reposted from the Real Ales in Wales thread  :




			
				William of Walworth said:
			
		

> The Swansea Bay Beer and Cider Festival opens at 5 pm next Thursday (21st August), lasting until 11 pm, Saturday 23rd.
> 
> Second biggest beer fest in Wales, and for breadth of choice a *definite* rival to Cardiff's IMO (yes I'm biased  but see posts above [ie as in a bit further up the same page in the Real Ales in Wales thread]).
> 
> ...


----------



## phoenixlily (Aug 24, 2014)

Butetown Carnival tomorrow. First one for 16 years 

https://www.facebook.com/events/284129641768862/?fref=ts

hoping the weather holds!


----------



## ddraig (Aug 25, 2014)

Weather is grim! Poor Butetown


----------



## nogojones (Aug 25, 2014)

Yea, was considering going down, but thought again


----------



## ddraig (Aug 25, 2014)

stopped raining now! Llwybr Llaethog at 4, might give it a go
then a special guest at HUB fest in town at 5! trying to find out/work out who it is and whether worth making a dash


----------



## ddraig (Aug 25, 2014)

Sun is out in Butetown!! Llwybr Llaethog setting up now!


----------



## ddraig (Aug 31, 2014)

there is a benefit for Gaza medical aid https://www.mecaforpeace.org/ in Moon from 5pm today £5
i'm playing some records



> The Full Moon, Womanby Street, Cardiff City Centre CF10 1BR, Upstairs - the Moon Club.
> 
> 5pm - 8pm - snacks, stalls etc.Music from 8pm
> 
> ...


----------



## ddraig (Sep 3, 2014)

Mclusky playing at Clwb Ifor Bach benefit for Le Pub a Venue in Newport that needs to raise money for soundproofing
Sat 15th November, tickets on sale tomorrow at noon
fair play to Clwb for doing this


----------



## ddraig (Sep 5, 2014)

Gruff Rhys is doing his final American Interior shows at the Sherman in Cardiff on 18 +19 December
£20, tickets on sale today
http://www.shermancymru.co.uk/performance/music/gruffrhys/


> *Tickets on sale Friday 5 September, 10am*
> 
> To cap off what’s been an incredible year for his critically acclaimed 4th solo album, _American Interior_, Gruff Rhys will be playing a special double bill at Cardiff's Sherman Theatre on the 18th and 19th December.
> 
> ...


----------



## phoenixlily (Sep 5, 2014)

There's a 'forage around the fence' walk happening tomorrow in Bute Park in Cardiff, with a picnic lunch afterwards! I fancy it but can't make it. Details here: https://www.facebook.com/#!/events/701883103222984/?ref_dashboard_filter=upcoming


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 12, 2014)

Penarth Soul Club - Launch Night - Tomorrow

https://www.facebook.com/events/706688729368433/

Penarth Soul Club is a brand new soul club brought to you by Shelley Norton and Liam Curtin starting on Saturday 13th Septemer 2014. We will be based at th Ex-Servicemen's Club, Penarth, South Wales. Our aim is to establish a night for lovers of 60s and 70s soul music and dancing.

Entry will be just £3 and the venue has a wooden dancefloor. The resident DJ is Liam Curtin (Time Tunnel - Brixton and Dirty Casino - Bristol). We will also be having guest DJs at future events.

We've just confirmed the fabulous Fiona Smith, northern Soul dance teacher who will be showing us some moves to start the night off. Look out for details of day time dance workshop before our night..


----------



## nogojones (Sep 12, 2014)

some mates were talking about going to that


----------



## ddraig (Sep 14, 2014)

wish i could've made it down, hope it went well!

Aperture have Fabio and MC Conrad next friday in buffalo
https://next.fatsoma.com/events/v6m411ty/aperture-19-9-w-fabio-utah-jazz-mc-conrad-more


----------



## ddraig (Sep 14, 2014)

Nanker Phelge


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Sep 14, 2014)

Has anyone suggested the Scottish referendum yet?


----------



## ddraig (Sep 14, 2014)

class!


----------



## ddraig (Sep 25, 2014)

Homeless Action event on Sat 11 October from 3 - 11pm at Cathays Community Centre, Cardiff CF24 4HX
FREE event, FREE food from Food NOT BOMBS and FREE shop, workshops
great bands too, please come along if you can make it


----------



## 1927 (Sep 29, 2014)

http://www.streetartnews.net/2014/09/phlegm-paints-massive-mural-for-empty.html


----------



## ddraig (Sep 29, 2014)

Phlegm is wicked! did the massive dragon one on the side of the tut n shive on city rd


----------



## shambler (Sep 29, 2014)

That's fucking


----------



## ddraig (Sep 30, 2014)

another going up 
Zed1
Bute Terrace


----------



## nogojones (Sep 30, 2014)

Truncate at Holodeck on the weekend should be good, but dunno if I'll be able to get there.

Someone bought me a ticket for the Orb in a couple of weeks at the globe. will have to crack the acid out


----------



## ddraig (Sep 30, 2014)

Jungle Brothers at globe last friday was wicked

e2a as you probably know!  saw your relative there i think


----------



## phoenixlily (Oct 8, 2014)

Looks like a nice foodie event at a warehouse on Dumballs Road in Cardiff - on 31 October as the opening night they're doing a Day of the Dead theme!

They had a preview last weekend, it was really good. (Facebook event here)


----------



## shambler (Oct 21, 2014)

Any hip hop fans? Jehst playing Gwdihw on November 11th

https://www.facebook.com/events/1535501789995882/?ref=22


----------



## shygirl (Oct 29, 2014)

Donald Gordon Theatre
A Wales Millennium Centre community production
*Night at the Casablanca*

01 Nov 2014
*presented in association with Lloyds Bank*
Tickets £15, £17.50 for tickets bought on day of performancePrice includes entry to after show party
Age Restriction 12+

Facebook or *Twitter* by using the hashtag *#CasaB* or by emailing us on *education@wmc.org.uk.• Live music from 7pm
• Performance in Donald Gordon Theatre at 8pm
• After show party from 10pm
Price includes entry to party after the show featuring…• Live band on the Glanfa stage
• DJ room with sound systems
• Free Caribbean Food 
• Bar open ’til late
Photo ©Nicksarebi (CC BY) flic.kr/p/55UWTf 

Featuring Bay Divas, Capital City Jazz, Li Harding, Keith Murrell, Baby Queens, Cougar, Beatbox Fozzy, Tyranic, Lloydy Parris, Madassa, Geraint Jarman and Jukebox Collective plus many more!
 "I was very keen that we start our celebrations with our neighbours. The Tiger Bay community has an incredible cultural heritage and rich and powerful stories to tell. We want Butetown to proudly celebrate this on the Donald Gordon stage" 
Graeme Farrow, Wales Millennium Centre's Artistic Director




Group Offers 
Groups 10+ £3 OFF* | Groups 20+ £5 OFF*
*Applies to advanced ticket purchases only. Subject to allocations and availability. The discount will be applied in your basket or call our Groups team on 029 2063 6464 (Option 4) to book. 



Under 26
£12 tickets, subject to allocations and availability.
*


----------



## shygirl (Oct 29, 2014)

A reunion of Casablanca folk, looks like it'll be a great night.  Me and friend Yolanda are going, anyone else from here going?


----------



## ddraig (Oct 29, 2014)

Granmaster Flash!!! at Soda on 14 November


----------



## ddraig (Nov 5, 2014)

3 great bands for £5 at Koko Gorillas in Cathays on 20 december

The Oppressed 
D Teez 
The Phucks


----------



## ddraig (Nov 18, 2014)

2 great bands
and decent dj of course


----------



## la ressistance (Nov 20, 2014)

I like that flyer. ^


----------



## ddraig (Dec 6, 2014)

that Harlequin/something creatives lot have spammed my partners phone about their NYE do at Jacobs antiques and misspelled a word too


----------



## ddraig (Dec 14, 2014)

Christmas Meltdown at Clwb
Sunday 21 £8 for Safe Foundation, a good cause


----------



## ddraig (Jan 6, 2015)

Run Tingz session at Cellar Door (Bute st) on 13th Feb with Mickey Finn!!

► MAIN ROOM: RUN TINGZ SESSIONS ►

MICKEY FINN
SERIAL KILLAZ
RUN TINGZ CRU
DAZEE
BREAKAH
TERRAHAWK
KOOLEY
STU GRADY

hosts: TBC & SHADDY MC


► ROOM TWO: BACK TO BASSKICKS ►

DA FUCHAMAN
...TBC...
MIKEY NITRO
HUDSON
SHANTI SQUIRE
JIMANOLI
BEN BRITTON


► For further information visit: www.runtingzrecordings.co.uk andwww.facebook.com/runtingzrecordings.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 9, 2015)

Mickey Finn and Serial Killaz at the Vaults on Bute st 13 Feb


----------



## ddraig (Jan 15, 2015)

*Cardiff Anarchist Bookfair
Sat 21 Feb 2015, Cathays Community Centre, Cathays Terrace CF24 4HX*


----------



## ddraig (Jan 19, 2015)

Lee Perry in bay April 5
Above vaults in the bank bit I presume?
http://www.portlandhousecardiff.com/ticket


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 23, 2015)

Cakehole Presley -- Cardiff (area) based marvels recently reformed after a chunky break.

Will be at Chapter Arts this coming Saturday (24th Jan) (Facebook page)-- we hope to be there because that band is cool as


----------



## ddraig (Jan 23, 2015)

Dillinja (DJ) at Bullion night in Cardiff Vaults 20 March


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 29, 2015)

Failed to make the Cakehole Presley gig  but we should be getting to this one -- raising cash for the Surplus Festival.

Inner Terrestrials and other punks at the Moon Club, Friday 27th February


----------



## ddraig (Jan 29, 2015)

FREE BANK gig at Moon with THE OPPRESSED and the PHUCKS on Friday 15th May (last few of these have been ace with loads of food donated)
and the Surplus Spring Gathering starts that same night.
aaaaaaaaaaaand David Rodigan at the Globe on Albany rd the same night 
 i got tickets for surplus but want to go to the other 2 gigs too!


----------



## ddraig (Jan 29, 2015)

AKALA back in Cardiff
Friday 24th April, this time at Clwb
https://www.ents24.com/cardiff-events/clwb-ifor-bach/akala/4144572

also Dr Syntax with support from Dead Residents at Gwdihw, a week this sat on 7 Feb
i'm playing somewhere else that night, and the night after, so can't go, gutted


----------



## ddraig (Feb 4, 2015)

doubt anyone is "interested" like 
i am playing records on Sat and Sun this weekend
£3 on Sat, Free on Sun


----------



## 1927 (Feb 4, 2015)

ddraig said:


> doubt anyone is "interested" like
> i am playing records on Sat and Sun this weekend
> £3 on Sat, Free on Sun


I'll likely be playing guitar in my living room, but I wouldn't think of charging people to come and listen!


----------



## ddraig (Feb 4, 2015)

not my event! was just asked to play at it


----------



## 1927 (Feb 4, 2015)

ddraig said:


> not my event! was just asked to play at it


It was just the way you said you'd be playing records, without mentioning it was an event. I had visions of us all paying £3 to come and sit in your bedroom while you hit the decks!


----------



## ddraig (Feb 4, 2015)

£5 minimum for that!


----------



## nogojones (Feb 5, 2015)

ddraig said:


> doubt anyone is "interested" like
> i am playing records on Sat and Sun this weekend
> £3 on Sat, Free on Sun



Do we have to trawl through every bar in town to find you or are you gonna give us a clue to where?


----------



## ddraig (Feb 5, 2015)

pm'd, be totally LOVELY to see you of course!


----------



## teqniq (Feb 14, 2015)

Fantastic drum and bass night at the Vaults last night. Thanks to ddraig for the heads up


----------



## ddraig (Feb 14, 2015)

funny to catch ya on the way out! 

Mickey Finn said "cheers dude" to me too!


----------



## jjuice (Feb 14, 2015)

Captain Hotknives / Cosmo at the Moon Club Tuesday 17th.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 14, 2015)

Indeed!

Been to the hip hop benefit gig at RnB tonight, was good


----------



## ddraig (Feb 17, 2015)

Cardiff Anarchist Bookfair
this Sat 21 Feb at Cathays Community Centre
lots of workshops/discussions and a gig after






prog on this link (might be amended still)
https://southwalesanarchists.wordpress.com/bookfair-2/


----------



## ddraig (Feb 27, 2015)

SFA! return YESS!!   
1 and 2 May at Great Hall Students Union, tickets on sale Thurs 5 March
http://www.superfurry.com/
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/whats-on/music-nightlife-news/super-furry-animals-return-new-8732401


----------



## ddraig (Mar 5, 2015)

Dillinja at Bullion has moved to Clwb

also look at this!!!  
http://nationaltheatrewales.org/insatiable-inflatable-candylion


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 5, 2015)

ddraig said:


> SFA! return YESS!!
> 1 and 2 May at Great Hall Students Union, tickets on sale Thurs 5 March


1st and 2nd sold out but they,ve added a third on the Sunday -thank fuck


----------



## ddraig (Mar 5, 2015)

yeah
am going then too! fuck it


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 5, 2015)

Mwng,s one of their best


----------



## ddraig (Mar 5, 2015)

yup! £35 for the new vinyl with sessions on


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 5, 2015)

I wouldn't go that far


----------



## 1927 (Mar 5, 2015)

Ddraig, did you manage to get tickets?


----------



## ddraig (Mar 5, 2015)

ai
you?


----------



## lincy (Mar 7, 2015)

The Laugharne Weekend has got a good lineup this year as always, it's on 10th to 12th April, music in different venues, lots of good authors and the likes of Alexi Sayle, John Cooper Clark, Omid Djalili and Harry Hill. Think that they have about 100 tickets left. Full lineup on their website.


----------



## phoenixlily (Mar 12, 2015)

This looks good - tomorrow night in Cardiff

The Boiler House Graffiti Project is proud to present... 

A Graffiti tribute exhibition to the late, great, KEITH HARING.... featuring DUB in the PUB. 

FRIDAY 13TH MARCH 7pm - 1am

********************************************************

The space has been completely changed, painted again from the top to the bottom. You are invited to the exhibition opening featuring Graffiti Artists... SOME / AMOK / KARM / NEWS / BEST and ROAST.

Entertainment on the evening will be provided by the mighty DUB IN THE PUB crew... with support from Alex Kidd. 

L'AMP - Killer interactive projections, video-mapping and Lighting.

Food by SHABBANACKLE... Festival veterans serving up a treat.

**********************************************************

Keith Haring was a hugely influential Artist in 1980's New York. He was an early pioneer of the Street Art scene, painting billboards in train stations, bombing the streets and painting public murals with his instantly recognisable style. He died of Aids in 1990, meaning this is the 25th anniversary of his death. 

His work is still everywhere around us, including collaborations with Reebok / Supreme / Adidas... and on countless items within Hip Hop culture. This show is a nod to Keith Haring and his work. 

The legendary DUB in the PUB crew need no introduction... the finest in Reggae / Ska and Dub. Off-the cuff Dancefloor bangers a speciality! Providing the good vibes for the night...

https://www.facebook.com/events/442182219280222/


----------



## ddraig (Mar 12, 2015)

yeah, looks really good, bit out of the way tho!
Revolution Solution at the Red n Black tomorrow instead!


----------



## ddraig (Mar 12, 2015)

also Free Foodbank gig at Moon tonight, bring a bag of food


----------



## ddraig (Mar 17, 2015)

*Datblygu*, R. Seiliog, Y Pencadlys, Ela Orleans
WMC 25 April, early
£12
CAM 15
https://www.wmc.org.uk/Productions/2015-2016/Other/CAM15/?lang=en



> To round off CAM '15, Datblygu will play their first live show in 20 years on the Donald Gordon stage. In this unique event, the main stage will be transformed into a gig venue, with both the artists and audience on stage. Datblygu will be joined by R. Seiliog, Y Pencadlys, Ela Orleans and a performance of Sam Richard's Fish Music.
> 
> Line up:
> 17:30 Sam Richards' Fish Music
> ...


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 29, 2015)

Any Urban peps going to http://www.thelaugharneweekend.com/ ?


----------



## ddraig (Mar 29, 2015)

went to the music one last year, was ok, bit shambolic, nice to be down there for a few days
accommodation is the prob
we stayed in the travelodge in St Clears and buses are rare on weekend!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 29, 2015)

ddraig said:


> went to the music one last year, was ok, bit shambolic, nice to be down there for a few days
> accommodation is the prob
> we stayed in the travelodge in St Clears and buses are rare on weekend!


booked into camp site up road - staggering distance - hope it warms up a bit though


----------



## teqniq (Apr 8, 2015)

Cakehole Presley's Election Night Special Fb Link







http://www.acapelaconcerts.com/concert/cakehole-presleys-election-night-special/

https://soundcloud.com/mail-200/cakehole-presley-dont-let-the-bastards-grind-you-down

A people's anthem for the 2015 General Election


----------



## jjuice (Apr 8, 2015)

We stayed in the car park on the front by the rugby club, in  the van. Froze.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 22, 2015)

so next week is TAA Cardiff, Temporary Autonomous Art
https://taacardiff.wordpress.com/
Weds 29 April to Sat 2 May in a centralish location - not yet revealed
artists and musicians and helpers welcome to get involved
there are a few things organised but the rest of the time is free for anyone to contribute
there will be a free hot meal at 6:30pm each day, music from 12noon - 11pm each day










there is a final fundraiser for it this Sunday




opening party on Weds 29






amazing artwork all round!

get involved


----------



## ddraig (May 2, 2015)

last day of the TAA today ^^^
building is bursting with creativity 
275 Cowbridge rd east, Canton, white building before the nat west opposite corporation pub


----------



## ddraig (May 13, 2015)

who is going to Surplus Spring Fest in Porthkerry this weekend?

also Foodbank gig with The Oppressed on Friday at Moon Club, David Rodigan at Globe on Friday and Vegi Fest at Mackintosh in Roath on Sat


----------



## ddraig (May 13, 2015)

Ugly Duckling at Gwdi Hw tonight too!


----------



## ddraig (May 25, 2015)

Blackalicious at the Globe 8 November!! 
http://www.seetickets.com/event/blackalicious/the-globe/875186
£20


----------



## ddraig (May 25, 2015)

don't none of you lot go out anymore?!


----------



## la ressistance (May 25, 2015)

Any good dedicated hip hop nights in cardiff these days?


----------



## ddraig (May 25, 2015)

The Hold Up has started recently, radio show and monthly night at Full Moon
https://www.facebook.com/thaholdup


----------



## nogojones (May 25, 2015)

ddraig said:


> don't none of you lot go out anymore?!



nowhere near enough


----------



## ddraig (May 25, 2015)

Booo!


----------



## William of Walworth (May 26, 2015)

This might be of interest next w/e (that of Saturday June 6th) --- "30 minutes from Bristol" eh?

Balter Festival (facebook page). Apols if already linked to here.

(I'll be away, but looks pretty cool)


----------



## ddraig (May 26, 2015)

£95 fuck off!


----------



## ddraig (May 27, 2015)

NME Chalkie Davies exhibition at Museum


----------



## ddraig (May 27, 2015)

Pharoahe Monch at Globe 1 july!! 
http://globe.gigantic.com/pharoahe-monch-the-globe-cardiff-2015-07-01-19-30


----------



## William of Walworth (May 28, 2015)

ddraig said:


> £95 fuck off!




Oops! Didn't see that bit


----------



## William of Walworth (May 28, 2015)

ddraig said:


> NME Chalkie Davies exhibition at Museum





Might well get to that at some point next week


----------



## butchersapron (May 28, 2015)

Bristol but still of interest - hopefully:

The Kaiser’s Black Guards: The 1915 South Wales Miners’ Strike

Date: Tuesday 14th July, 2015
Time:7:30 pm
Venue:The Hydra Bookshop
With:Robert Griffiths
Price: Donation
Part of:Remembering the Real WWI

_One hundred years ago, on July 15, 1915, two hundred thousand Welsh miners launched a strike for higher pay. Their coal was powering the Royal Navy in the midst of a world war. The miners defied the coalowners, the government, the law, the king and their own leaders. Why? And what lessons, if any, can be learnt for today?

Robert Griffiths is a labour historian and currently General Secretary of the Communist Party._


----------



## nogojones (May 28, 2015)

ddraig said:


> Pharoahe Monch at Globe 1 july!!
> http://globe.gigantic.com/pharoahe-monch-the-globe-cardiff-2015-07-01-19-30


and Black Sheep in the Welsh Club 11th of June
https://www.ents24.com/cardiff-events/clwb-ifor-bach/black-sheep-dres/4282234
la ressistance 

you wanted hip hop in cardiff......


----------



## ddraig (May 29, 2015)

Kano at Buffalo last night was good!


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Clint Iguana (May 29, 2015)

Young marble giants in the globe


----------



## ddraig (May 29, 2015)

ddraig said:


> NME Chalkie Davies exhibition at Museum



list of other events to complement this
a few already gone
http://www.museumwales.ac.uk/whatson/?id=7844


----------



## jjuice (May 31, 2015)




----------



## 1927 (May 31, 2015)

I know it's got its own thread but for those who haven't seen it I'd like to give everyone the heads up in a charity fundraiser I have organised on Saturday 13th June at Fuel Bar, Womanby street, cardiff. Opposite the Welsh club.

Some great local bands, a radiocardiff dj, Paul Lyons ,and a street magician, so please try and come and support me, would be great to catch up with some South Wales urbs for first time in ages.


All in aid of this poor kid.
http://www.gofundme.com/lzphe0


----------



## ddraig (Jun 6, 2015)

anyone want paying guestlist to Dub Pistols at Globe in Cardiff tonight? let me know by about 5/6
i'm meant to be playing after them! and a bit before


----------



## jjuice (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## ddraig (Jun 30, 2015)

this Friday!!
very easy to get to from Cardiff

the Spring one there was good fun and this one will be bigger and more fun!
planes come in to land overhead too


----------



## ddraig (Jul 4, 2015)

ddraig said:


> NME Chalkie Davies exhibition at Museum



last day to watch doc on this on i player
http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b05xd4yv/chalkie-davies-rock-photographer


----------



## ddraig (Jul 14, 2015)

Portishead at Students' Union THIS Thurs 16 July £25+£2 bf !!!!
Latitude warm up show
http://www.cardiffstudents.com/ents/event/5739/


----------



## ddraig (Aug 19, 2015)

Alabama 3 at the new venue over Canton/Grangetown way - The Tramshed
£20 odd 21 Nov
http://www.seetickets.com/event/alabama-3/tramshed/904617


----------



## alfajobrob (Aug 23, 2015)

£20 sounds steep.

Have they not considered the poorest wards?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 24, 2015)

yeah well steep, all the gigs i've seen advertised there are way too pricey


----------



## 1927 (Aug 24, 2015)

ddraig said:


> yeah well steep, all the gigs i've seen advertised there are way too pricey


Probably worth it for The Charlatans tho!


----------



## ddraig (Aug 24, 2015)

how much for them and when are they on?
have been considering Soul to Soul but not got any tickets yet


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 24, 2015)

1927 said:


> Probably worth it for The Charlatans tho!



Tim Burgess is a scab.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 24, 2015)

boo! how so?

anyroad, it's fucking £27.50 and a weeknight ffs


----------



## William of Walworth (Aug 25, 2015)

Our beer festival here in Swansea opens 5 pm Thursday 27th


----------



## Plumdaff (Aug 25, 2015)

ddraig said:


> boo! how so?
> 
> anyroad, it's fucking £27.50 and a weeknight ffs



He scabbed during a BBC strike, replacing Lauren Laverne on 6music who didn't.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 25, 2015)

ah! booo
2 reasons not to go then!
ta


----------



## teqniq (Aug 25, 2015)

Another reason not to go (for me) is that one of the people involved with the Tramshed is also the guy who runs the Moon club. He owes a mate of mine a substantial amount of money and has reneged on the debt.


----------



## nogojones (Aug 25, 2015)

teqniq said:


> Another reason not to go (for me) is that one of the people involved with the Tramshed is also the guy who runs the Moon club. He owes a mate of mine a substantial amount of money and has reneged on the debt.


Maybe the ticket prices are so high because he's doing all he can to try and raise the cash for your mate. It must be the reason


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 31, 2015)

Next weekend is the Velevet Coalmine festival in Blackwood. 50+ bands including Dub War, Meat Puppets, Slaves, Henry's Funeral Shoe, Don Letts, Glen Matolck, Bleeing Noses, Houdini Dax, Commander Boom, Johnstown Flood and Piza Tramp

Also film screenings, poetry, Q+A sessions ans much more

http://velvetcoalmine.com/


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 2, 2015)

Apols for crossthreading here folks.

Further ahead, the rearranged Great Welsh Beer Festival 2015 has been confirmed for a new Cardiff venue, Thursday 5th to Saturday 7th November. We'd heard at one point a while back that it was in jeopardy this year (except as a fairly smallscale event) but it's good to know it'll be properly back and big  .

Swansea CAMRA will be visiting


----------



## jjuice (Sep 5, 2015)

Elvis convention in Porthcawl 26/27 September can't recommend highly enough


----------



## jjuice (Sep 6, 2015)

Sunday is the best day I reckon, relaxed with good vibes all round. Amazing costumes


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 17, 2015)

http://peppermintiguana.co.uk/we-shall-overcome-weekend-2015/


----------



## ddraig (Sep 26, 2015)

Steve Strange tribute at WMC, 22 November
Featuring *Boy George Marc Almond Kim Wilde*

With *The Welsh Pops Orchestra*
Nov 22 | Steve Strange


----------



## ddraig (Oct 2, 2015)

BAD COMPANY UK jungle/dnb at buffalo tonight for Aperture


----------



## Clint Iguana (Oct 3, 2015)

Culture Shock in Barry tonight?


----------



## ddraig (Oct 3, 2015)

yeah they are
Crow Bar presents - Culture Shock, Gung Ho, Poetic Justic and more tbc
£10 OTD £7.50 before 10pm

Barry West End Club CF62 6QY
til 1am


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 8, 2015)

Anyone bothering with John Cooper Clarke tomorrow evening (Friday 9th Oct)?

At the St Davids Hall?

That's *Doctor* Cooper Clarke to you!

Call the venue mainstream, and tickets were not cheap, but JCC is an absolute *hero* of ours -- together, we saw him at the festival where festivaldeb and I first met  (August 2007  )


(He's supporting Squeeze, but we're comfortable with our .... not very youthfulness  )


----------



## ddraig (Oct 10, 2015)

Bluebird Jones exhibition at the Andrew Buchan Bar 29 Albany rd from next week!


----------



## ddraig (Oct 12, 2015)

Charlatans at Tramshed on 9 Dec £27.50


----------



## nogojones (Oct 14, 2015)

Public Enemy at the Tramshed in Nov, but £27!


----------



## ddraig (Oct 14, 2015)

OMG, fucking worth it!
can't remember how much the gig in the SU was a couple of years ago but that proper amazing


----------



## jannerboyuk (Oct 16, 2015)

Some good stuff in roath this weekend Octopoet


----------



## ddraig (Oct 16, 2015)

loads going on, too much!
Write With Me


----------



## phoenixlily (Oct 17, 2015)

We Are Cardiff have launched a small publishers to put out books - there's a launch party to celebrate the first book coming out! In Porters, on Bonfire Night. There's readings, hula hoopers, and free drinks for the first 50 people ... 

Info about the event here on FB

Get a free ticket here

Order the book here (and get goodies for ordering in advance, like your name inside the cover and limited edition prints, etc)

Be nice to meet some Cardiff based urbs at the launch! Come and say hi if you see me, I'm short with black hair and will be the one having a nervous breakdown.


----------



## nogojones (Nov 15, 2015)

Nos Da this Thursday, 19.00 onwards


----------



## rhod (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## ddraig (Nov 27, 2015)

Tramshed doing 50% off some tickets today including Buzzcocks


----------



## shambler (Dec 9, 2015)

Surplus xmas do, Roath park pub, 18th


----------



## ddraig (Dec 9, 2015)

Gotta love Surplus and crew!


----------



## ddraig (Jan 5, 2016)

Thurs 14 Jan (next week!)
Fundraver for Sharedydd at Undertone in Cardiff
I'm playing at it and some of you will know a couple of the other dj's
 
`ShareDYDD' (Share' + Caerdydd) - part of Cardiff City of Sanctuary - is a network of ordinary people in Cardiff and beyond who host destitute asylum seekers in their homes - sometimes just for a few nights, sometimes longer - helping people who have nowhere else to turn.

If you are interested in hosting, or helping in other ways, please get in touch with ShareDYDD at the email address below.

Email - sharedydd@gmail.com
Web - ShareDYDD
FB - Sharedydd


----------



## ddraig (Jan 30, 2016)

tonight, in 3 hours, Cathays Community Centre Cardiff


----------



## nogojones (Jan 30, 2016)

Dave Clarke in Jacobs Market, 18th March

Compound with Dave Clarke


----------



## jannerboyuk (Feb 6, 2016)

Nice demo on queens street, colourful and musical and I only saw one swp placard  the issue was cuts to the arts I believe. Slightly surreal sitting in hsbc applying for a mortgage with the drums very loudly playing outside


----------



## 1927 (Mar 22, 2016)

If anyone is around Cantonon Thursday I am making my stand up debut in the last ever Comedy at The Corp night before it closes!


----------



## Mindles$ (Mar 25, 2016)

Another white pride march hosted by the national front in Swansea 2moro.

I would post a link to the poster but don't want to be associated with the ideology. I shall be staying out of town tonight & 2moro as I am one of the shitskins the poster refers to.

Peace


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 25, 2016)

Mindles$ said:


> Another white pride march hosted by the national front in Swansea 2moro.
> 
> I would post a link to the poster but don't want to be associated with the ideology. I shall be staying out of town tonight & 2moro as I am one of the shitskins the poster refers to.
> 
> Peace


 Counter demo events and such like

Time Duration Performer Description
11.30 30 Drum circle African style drummers jamming together
12.00 5 Intro speech, Glynn UAF and reasons for the event
12.05 15 Laura jayne Female vocalist
12.20 5 Speech, martin Theme -fascists about to arrive
12.25 15 Brian Breeze Band
12.40 10 Poetry from asylum seekers performed by Tony and Hari
12.50 5 Speech, Plaid Cymru Linet Purcell 
12.55 15 Cosmo Protest singer
13.10 5 Speech, labour Julie James
13.15 15 Felix subway Singalong songs
13.30 5 Speech, greens Lisa rapado
13.35 5 Poetry, Paul knight Welcome to wales, and tattooed nazi
13.40 15 Pretend poets Funk/hip hop 
13.55 5 Speech, Owen, RMT
14.00 10 Tamil arts and culture school Tamil dancers
14.10 5 Speech, Shehla Theme : EYST, islamophobia
14.15 10 EYST rap video
14.20 5 Poetry Tony
14.25 5 Speech, Imam or mosque chairman?
14.30 15 Côr cochion Campaigning choir, approx 10 voices
14.45 5 Speech, Marian PCS Calais
14.50 5 Hari Poetry or 1 song in welsh
14.55 5 Speech, Andrew Unity LGBT asylum seekers/Favour
15.00 15 Danyela Noromalala Madagascan singer
15.15 5 Speech, Claudia Effect of prevent agenda on students
15.25 15 Gbubemi Amas Nigerian drummer, and talking about moving to wales
15.40 5 Poetry, rhoda
15.45 5 Speech, Sarah, Bloom Supporting refugees in Greece
15.50 5 Speech, Helen Griffin
15.55 5 Poetry, vijay
16.00 5 Speech, Marilyn Thomas SBASSG/Share Tawe
16.05 15 Music Cath Elms Diversity and discrimination
16.20 5 Speech, Lucy 
16.25 5 Closing speech, david
16.30 30 Samba Tawe Samba band and dancers

Also random Antifa activity throughout the day


----------



## existentialist (Apr 8, 2016)

Perhaps not quite in the usual tradition of this thread, but feh. If you're up for it, and you can promise to be there/give me the money on the day, I'll get tickets put by for you at the prebooked rate. It's going to rock, even by baroque music standards (the chap whose band it is does bluegrass gigs in Swansea in between times  )


----------



## shygirl (Apr 22, 2016)

One Love – Fundraiser for DJ Derek


----------



## shygirl (Apr 23, 2016)

Was going to go to it, but just finished my shift and am now too tired 

Hope to try out the Jazz Club tomorrow night


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 30, 2016)

MERTHYR RISING Next weekend

The Farm
Mark Thomas
John McDonnell
Henry's Funeral Shoe
Alan McKee
Cas Pennant
Upbeat Sneakers
Tariq Ali
History walk
and much more


----------



## ddraig (Aug 9, 2016)

The alt city guide to Cardiff


----------



## phoenixlily (Aug 25, 2016)

Loads on this weekend in Cardiff - HUB festival on Womanby Street






Security Check Required


----------



## phoenixlily (Aug 25, 2016)

Also this - bank holiday street food circus in Sophia Gardens (every stall has a £5 taster dish if you wanna try loads of things)



Street Food Circus - bank holiday fiesta


----------



## ddraig (Aug 25, 2016)

hipster food tent
do you know if they are charging entry before buying food? like Depot


----------



## ddraig (Aug 25, 2016)

and £5 for a taster!!!??? ffs, should be max £5 for a proper serving if they are using the 'street food' description
imo


----------



## teqniq (Aug 25, 2016)

Ah but you said 'hipster'


----------



## ddraig (Aug 25, 2016)

init tho!


----------



## ddraig (Sep 12, 2016)

this weekend


----------



## 1927 (Sep 26, 2016)

My second stand up gig!!


----------



## ddraig (Sep 27, 2016)

Brickworks Festival, Trade St Cardiff
all free apart from 2 paid events for James Dean Bradfield and Cassette Boy
Brickstock at Brickworks


----------



## ddraig (Oct 22, 2016)

just noticed there are other paying events at the Brickworks

this is in the old customs and immigration building on Bute st tonight
Projects


----------



## ddraig (Oct 22, 2016)

this is St Patrick's Day next year, worth putting in diary now though


----------



## jannerboyuk (Oct 28, 2016)

This is on this weekend www.cardiffbookfestival.com im volunteering tomorrow


----------



## ddraig (Jan 31, 2017)

Derrick Carter
John Morales


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 16, 2017)

Cardiff anarchist bookfair this saturday


----------



## ddraig (Nov 17, 2017)

Benefit gig in Swansea 1 Dec


----------

